# Verhaftung durch Förster?



## Saddamchen (19. Juli 2006)

Hallo Leute, 
habe eine kurze Frage zu einer rechtlichen Situation welche wahrscheinlich jeder kennt.
Bin gestern auf einem Trail von  Special Agent Förster gestoppt worden. es folgten die üblichen Diskussion wegen Umweltschutz, zwei-Meter Regel, Scheiß Mountainbiker....blablabla. Da wir natürlich nicht Freunde fürs Leben wurden wollte er am Schluß dann meinen Ausweiß, Adresse usw. haben. Habe ich natürlich verweigert. Jetzt kam dann die übliche Drohung mit der Polizei. Ich sagte ihm dann, das er sie gerne anrufen kann, ich aber "leider" nicht solange warten werde, da ich noch etwas weiterfahren wollte. Nun wollte er mich solange in "Sicherheitsgewahrsam" nehmen bis die Polizei kommt; sprich mich festhalten. Ich drohte ihm dann mit plötzlichem Zahnausfall falls er mich mit seinen bemoosten Händen anfässt. Da also keine Lösung in Sicht war bin ich dann einfach weiter gefahren begleitet von irgendwelchen Grunzlauten des bösen Waldgeistes.
Meine Frage nun (gilt nicht nur für Förster sondern allgemein):
Darf eine Privatperson oder Förster meinen Ausweis verlangen bzw. mich bis zum Eintreffen der Polizei festhallten? Ich habe ja keinen Unfall gebaut oder sonst jemanden geschädigt. Ich bilde mir ein, das mir einmal ein Freund(Polizist) erzählt hat das das Recht für beides nur bei der Exekutiven(Polizei ) liegt und ich alle anderen ignorieren kann.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Folki (19. Juli 2006)

§127 der Strafprozessordnung regelt: 
"Wird jemand auf frischer Tat betroffen oder verfolgt, so ist, wenn er der Flucht verdächtigt ist oder seine Identität nicht sofort festgestellt werden kann, jedermann befugt, ihn auch ohne richterliche Anordnung vorläufig festzunehmen."

Andererseits gilt auch die sog. "Verhältnismäßigkeit der Mittel", also darf die "festnahme nur mit Mitteln erfolgen die der strafbaren Handlung angemessen sind. Z.B. also nicht auf der Flucht erschiessen weil jemand ein Fahrrad klauen wollte! Ausserdem ist nur die Polizei berechtigt deinen Ausweis zu verlangen. Der Förster darf dich aber im Zweifel so lange festhalten, bis die gerufene Polizei eintrifft.

Und für dich entscheidend: Der "Jedermannparagraph (so heisst er umgangssprachlich) gilt *nur bei Vorliegen einer Straftat*.
Bei dir ging es aber lediglich um eine Ordnungswidrigkeit - hätte der Förster dich also festgehalten läge u.U. gar eine Freiheitsberaubung vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (19. Juli 2006)

Hi,
das heist also in meinem Fall, das mich Herr Waldgeist wirklich am Ar... lecken kann ? Bin normalerweise jemand der  mit 99% aller Leute klarkommt oder sich einigt. Aber der Wi..chser kam mir gestern einfach eine Nummer zu blöd daher.
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Waschbaer (19. Juli 2006)

Saddamchen schrieb:
			
		

> Da wir natürlich nicht Freunde fürs Leben wurden wollte er am Schluß dann meinen Ausweiß, Adresse usw. haben. Habe ich natürlich verweigert. Jetzt kam dann die übliche Drohung mit der Polizei.



Kanns sein, dass das gar kein Förster, sondern nur ein Jäger oder so was war, der sich mal wieder ein wenig aufgespielt hat? Ein Förster bräuchte nämlich als sog. Hilfsbeamter der Staatsanwaltschaft keine Polizei für eine Identitätsfeststellung, denn er hat in seinem Wald selbst polizeiliche Befugnisse (von daher stimmen Folkis Ausführungen nur bedingt).


----------



## raschaa (19. Juli 2006)

Waschbaer schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Förster bräuchte nämlich als sog. Hilfsbeamter der Staatsanwaltschaft keine Polizei für eine Identitätsfeststellung, denn er hat in seinem Wald selbst polizeiliche Befugnisse (von daher stimmen Folkis Ausführungen nur bedingt).



stimmt (soweit ich weiss) dieser müsste sich aber dann auch per "dienstausweis" als solcher zu erkennen geben können.


----------



## Waschbaer (19. Juli 2006)

Und weil ers nicht gemacht hat, sondern sich lieber Prügel androhen ließ, habe ich so meine Zweifel, obs ein Förster war.


----------



## Richi2511 (19. Juli 2006)

War da offiziell ein Schild, dass das Biken auf den Wegen verboten ist???


----------



## Waldschleicher (19. Juli 2006)

> Ein Förster bräuchte nämlich als sog. Hilfsbeamter der Staatsanwaltschaft keine Polizei für eine Identitätsfeststellung, denn er hat in seinem Wald selbst polizeiliche Befugnisse (von daher stimmen Folkis Ausführungen nur bedingt).



Welche Mittel dürfte solch ein Hilsbeamter im schlimmsten Fall denn einsetzten? Freiwillig wird ja wohl keiner den Ausweis zeigen...
Das die Polizei einen dann mit aufs Revier nehmen würde ist klar, aber was genau muss man sich denn vom Hilfssheriff gefallen lassen?

Die Frage beschäftigt mich schon länger, wenn auch mehr im Hinblick auf die "Ranger" im hiesigen Nationalpark (Fahrradverbot).


----------



## Waschbaer (19. Juli 2006)

Polizisten sind selbst nur Hilfsbeamte der Staatsanwaltschaft. Von daher trifft "Hilfssherriff" auf den Förster nicht zu. Er hat, wie schon gesagt, dieselben Befugnisse wie die Polizei.


----------



## Christer (19. Juli 2006)

Saddamchen schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> das heist also in meinem Fall, das mich Herr Waldgeist wirklich am Ar... lecken kann ? Bin normalerweise jemand der  mit 99% aller Leute klarkommt oder sich einigt. Aber der Wi..chser kam mir gestern einfach eine Nummer zu blöd daher.
> Gruß
> Bernd



Vielleicht solltest Du auch im Wald mal etwas über deine Ausdrucksweise nachdenken. Dann klappt es auch mit dem Förster....

Ich bin mir sicher das der Förster nicht deine Personalien feststellen wollte, weil Du ganz legal und ohne besondere Vorkommnisse einen geeigneten Waldweg entlang gefahren bist. 

Dazu hast Du dem Förster ja schon "Schläge" angedroht, was schon mal eine Bedrohung und Nötigung darstellt. Da ist es ganz sicher besser wenn der Förster die Polizei dazu zieht. 

Dazu solltest Du erstmal genau nachlesen was man unter dem Begriff Verhaftung versteht. Ich glaube da bringst Du gerade einiges durcheinander. 

Komisch ist dabei immer das die Mountainbike Fahrer die den Waldarbeitern, Jägern, Förstern, Joggern, Späziergängern, ect. freundlich begegnen eigentlich nie derartige Probleme haben. 

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## öcsi (19. Juli 2006)

Theorie und Praxis. Theoretisch mußt du dich dem Förster gegenüber ausweisen. Wenn der nachweisen kann, daß er denn der Förster ist. Praktisch kannst du einfach weiterfahren. Er wird dich kaum niederringen und fesseln um zwecks Identitätsfeststellung die Polizei zu rufen. Das wäre total unverhältnismäßig und gäbe sicher eine Delle in der Karriere des Herrn Förster. Die meisten Förster wissen das und sind eher cool wenn auch bisweilen sehr bestimmt.

Öcsi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waschbaer (19. Juli 2006)

Lehrreich:

http://home.snafu.de/l.moeller/Foerster.html

Das Meiste liest sich auch so, als ob es auch stimmen würde.


----------



## Folki (19. Juli 2006)

waschbaer schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Förster bräuchte nämlich als sog. Hilfsbeamter der Staatsanwaltschaft keine Polizei für eine Identitätsfeststellung,



Stimmt - dieses kleine Detail war mir doch glatt entgangen.


----------



## Einheimischer (19. Juli 2006)

Eins verstehe ich an solchen Geschichten nie, warum haltet ihr überhaupt an? Mich wollte man auch schon zweimal anhalten, bin beide male einfach weitergefahren und wurde einmal verhupt und einmal wurde mir nachgerufen. Sowas versaut einem doch nur den Tag. Ich hab mich auch schon auf Diskussionen eingelassen, dabei kam aber nie was vernünftiges bei raus, meistens hagelt es nur Schimpfwörter, oder es wird gar mit körperlicher Gewalt gedroht. Also fahr ich auch in Zukunft einfach weiter und freue mich des Lebens, schont die Nerven ungemein.

Grüße.


----------



## Christer (19. Juli 2006)

Hallo,



			
				Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> meistens hagelt es nur Schimpfwörter, oder es wird gar mit körperlicher Gewalt gedroht. Also fahr ich auch in Zukunft einfach weiter und freue mich des Lebens, schont die Nerven ungemein.



Du wurdest Du einen Förster ohne erkennbaren Grund beschimpft und er hat dir Schläge oder andere köperliche Gewalt angedroht? 

Dann sag mir doch bitte einmal in welchem Forstbezirk das passiert ist. 

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## Einheimischer (19. Juli 2006)

Nein, das waren wohl Jäger die mich damals angehalten und aufs übelste beschimpft haben. Jedenfalls konnten oder wollten sie sich nicht ausweisen. Desweiteren hatte ich schon oft ähnlich ausartende Diskussionen mit Wanderern. Die Hup und Nachrufaktionen waren jeweils Mitarbeiter des Saarforstes, welche Position die inne hatten vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen, da ich wie gesagt einfach weitergefahren bin. Beide Male kam ich entweder aus einem Singeltrail oder bog in einen ein. 

Grüße.


----------



## Folki (19. Juli 2006)

"Ein Förster hat in seinem Wald polizeiliche Befugnisse..."

Vor dem Hintergrund dieser Aussage kommt mir doch eine Idee:

Ein sehr probates Mittel seine Interessen durchzusetzen ist Infiltrierung!
Wenn jetzt jeder hier seinen nachwuchs, den Nachwuchs von Freunden, die Nachbarskinder usw. dazu anhält, eine Karriere im Forstwesen anzustreben, dann hätten wir doch über diese Kontaktleute die Möglichkeit, künftig alle Jogger, Waldarbeiter, Jäger, Wanderer, Nordic dingensda usw. aus den Wäldern zu verbannen! Dann gehört der Wald endlich den Bikern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hbGiant (19. Juli 2006)

ich mach mich dann mal eben ans kinder  zeugen, wünscht mir glück ... ich tu es nur für euch


----------



## Waschbaer (19. Juli 2006)

Folki schrieb:
			
		

> "Ein Förster hat in seinem Wald polizeiliche Befugnisse..."
> 
> Vor dem Hintergrund dieser Aussage kommt mir doch eine Idee:
> 
> ...



Aber leider leider ist auch er, der Förster, nach Art. 20 III GG an Recht und Gesetz gebunden. Förster allein reicht also nicht aus. Man muss schon ein Reichsjägermeister oder so sein.


----------



## X-Präsi (19. Juli 2006)

Offizielles Posting aus dem DIMB-Vorstand:

@ Saddamchen:

-> in Bayern gibts keine 2-meter-Regelung - also wogegen hast Du verstoßen (Wegsperrung anderer ARt)?
-> Solltest Du Dich eines Verstosses gegen das Landeswaldgesetz schuldig gemacht haben, wäre er als zuständiger Förster mit polizeilichen Befugnissen ausgestattet und berechtigt, polizeiliche Massnahmen vorzunehmen. Diese müssen natürlich verhältnismässig sein. 


@ all:

-> Jäger überreagieren manchmal ein wenig. Manchmal haben sie aber auch recht mit ihrem Ärger - z.B. wenn in der Dämmerung od er nächtens im Winter mit viel Getöse gefahren wird.  Der "gemeine Jäger" hat kein Recht Euch anzuhalten, es sei denn Ihr habt jemanden mit dem Bike verletzt. 

-> isngesamt sollten wir alle dazu beitragen, dass es zu möglichst wenig Auseinandersetzungen kommt. Wenn es dann doch mal so ist, unbedingt sachlich bleiben, sonst ist ruckzuck in der Presse wieder von den gewaltbereiten Bikern zu lesen, wie kürzlich im Taunus. Und das muss nicht sein.


----------



## Christer (19. Juli 2006)

Hallo,



			
				Präsi schrieb:
			
		

> @ all:
> -> Jäger überreagieren manchmal ein wenig. Manchmal haben sie aber auch recht mit ihrem Ärger - z.B. wenn in der Dämmerung od er nächtens im Winter mit viel Getöse gefahren wird.  Der "gemeine Jäger" hat kein Recht Euch anzuhalten, es sei denn Ihr habt jemanden mit dem Bike verletzt.



Hier muß aber ganz klar zwischen Jäger und Förster unterschieden werden. Der Jäger ist auch nur eine Person die ihr "Hobby" im Wald ausübt und damit die gleichen Rechte wie jeder Spaziergänger, Mountainbiker und Jogger hat, nämlich so gut wie keine. Allerdings kann es natürlich sein das der Jäger Jagdpächter oder auch Waldbesitzer ist, damit hat er in seinem Wald Hausrecht. 

Der Förster dagegen ist ein Beamter der in seinem Aufgabenbereich hoheitliche Aufgaben wahrnehmen muß. Dabei muß er natürlich immer die Verhälnismäßigkeit der Dinge in Betracht ziehen. 

Gruß

SR


----------



## summit (19. Juli 2006)

Snoopyracer schrieb:
			
		

> Komisch ist dabei immer das die Mountainbike Fahrer die den Waldarbeitern, Jägern, Förstern, Joggern, Späziergängern, ect. freundlich begegnen eigentlich nie derartige Probleme haben.


Das hab ich jetzt 17 Jahre lang auch gedacht. Bis neulich ein paar Wahnsinnige mit Mistgabeln und Heurechen auf mich losgegangen sind (der Wanderweg führte unvermeidbar über deren Grundstück). Glücklicherweise beließen sie es bei aggressiver Schreierei und wilden Drohgebärden. Waren allerdings keine Jäger oder Förster sondern Bauern 

Armin


----------



## summit (19. Juli 2006)

Folki schrieb:
			
		

> Ein sehr probates Mittel seine Interessen durchzusetzen ist Infiltrierung!
> Wenn jetzt jeder hier seinen nachwuchs, den Nachwuchs von Freunden, die Nachbarskinder usw. dazu anhält, eine Karriere im Forstwesen anzustreben, dann hätten wir doch über diese Kontaktleute die Möglichkeit, künftig alle Jogger, Waldarbeiter, Jäger, Wanderer, Nordic dingensda usw. aus den Wäldern zu verbannen! Dann gehört der Wald endlich den Bikern


Hihi, gute Idee. Leider hab ich bei der Erziehung total versagt  Mein Großer *hasst* Fahrräder - vielleicht hätte ich ihm das Radfahren verbieten sollen 

Armin


----------



## summit (19. Juli 2006)

Präsi schrieb:
			
		

> -> in Bayern gibts keine 2-meter-Regelung - also wogegen hast Du verstoßen (Wegsperrung anderer ARt)?


Der Förster befand den Weg zum Befahren eben als "nicht geeignet".

Oder es war gar kein "Weg", sondern ein Trampelpfad - also "Wald" (der in keinem Bundesland befahren werden darf)!

"Wo kein Wille ist, ist auch kein Weg"   





			
				Präsi schrieb:
			
		

> -> Solltest Du Dich eines Verstosses gegen das Landeswaldgesetz schuldig gemacht haben, wäre er als zuständiger Förster mit polizeilichen Befugnissen ausgestattet und berechtigt, polizeiliche Massnahmen vorzunehmen.


Nicht nur der Förster. In Bayern (auch in BaWü) kann jeder Hinz und Kunz mit hoheitlichen Rechten ausgestattet werden, vgl.:

BayNatSchG Art. 43 Naturschutzwacht

_(1) 1 Zur Unterstützung der Naturschutzbehörden und der Polizei können bei der unteren Naturschutzbehörde Hilfskräfte eingesetzt werden. 2 Sie sind während der Ausübung ihres Dienstes Angehörige der unteren Naturschutzbehörde im Außendienst und dürfen Amtshandlungen nur in deren Gebiet vornehmen.

(2) Die in Abs. 1 genannten Hilfskräfte haben die Aufgabe, Zuwiderhandlungen gegen Rechtsvorschriften, die den Schutz der Natur, die Pflege der Landschaft und die Erholung in der freien Natur regeln und deren Übertretung mit Strafe oder Geldbuße bedroht ist, festzustellen, zu verhüten, zu unterbinden sowie bei der Verfolgung solcher Zuwiderhandlungen mitzuwirken.

(3) Die in Abs. 1 genannten Hilfskräfte können zur Erfüllung ihrer Aufgaben

1.eine Person zur Feststellung ihrer Personalien anhalten,

2.die angehaltene Person zu einer Polizeidienststelle bringen, wenn die Feststellung ihrer Personalien an Ort und Stelle nicht vorgenommen werden kann oder wenn der Verdacht besteht, dass ihre Angaben unrichtig sind,

3.eine Person vorübergehend von einem Ort verweisen oder ihr vorübergehend das Betreten eines Orts verbieten (Platzverweis),

4.das unberechtigt entnommene Gut und Gegenstände sicherstellen, die bei Zuwiderhandlungen nach Abs. 2 verwendet wurden oder verwendet werden sollen.

(4) Die in Abs. 1 genannten Hilfskräfte müssen bei Ausübung ihrer Tätigkeit ein Dienstabzeichen tragen und einen Dienstausweis mit sich führen, der bei Vornahme einer Amtshandlung auf Verlangen vorzuzeigen ist._





			
				Präsi schrieb:
			
		

> -> isngesamt sollten wir alle dazu beitragen, dass es zu möglichst wenig Auseinandersetzungen kommt. Wenn es dann doch mal so ist, unbedingt sachlich bleiben, sonst ist ruckzuck in der Presse wieder von den gewaltbereiten Bikern zu lesen, wie kürzlich im Taunus. Und das muss nicht sein.


Vielleicht hat die Presse ja auch mal Interesse an Berichten über gewaltbereite Wanderer, Förster, Jäger, Hüttenwirte? Also Helmkamera nextens nicht vergessen! 

Armin


----------



## Folki (20. Juli 2006)

summit schrieb:
			
		

> Hihi, gute Idee. Leider hab ich bei der Erziehung total versagt  Mein Großer *hasst* Fahrräder - vielleicht hätte ich ihm das Radfahren verbieten sollen



Ich fordere einen Befähigungsnachweis "kindererziehung" - so was wie einen "Kinderführerschein" damit solche eklatanten Erziehungsfehler nicht mehr passieren. Ist er etwa Nordic Walker 

Oh Entschuldigung - ich wollte nicht mit deinen Gefühlen spielen


----------



## Saddamchen (20. Juli 2006)

Snoopyracer schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht solltest Du auch im Wald mal etwas über deine Ausdrucksweise nachdenken. Dann klappt es auch mit dem Förster....
> 
> Ich bin mir sicher das der Förster nicht deine Personalien feststellen wollte, weil Du ganz legal und ohne besondere Vorkommnisse einen geeigneten Waldweg entlang gefahren bist.
> 
> ...



Natürlich war ich auf keiner Waldautobahn unterwegs sondern auf einem Schmalen Trampelpfad.
Mit meiner Ausdruckweise habe ich eigentlich nie Problem. HAbe ja schon geschrieben das ich normalerweise mit jedem klarkomme. Nur wenn mich jemand wegen so einer Lappalie schon mit "Hey du Depp halt sofort an" und im zweiten Satz als Asso bezeichnet platzt mir halt auch der Kragen und anfassen lass ich mich dann erst recht nicht. Das die Befahrung des Trails nicht legal war ist mir ja klar und auch nicht das Thema.
Kann übrigens sein das es nur ein Jäger war. Hatte halt ne grüne Uniform an.

Bernd


----------



## hubabuba (20. Juli 2006)

Er ist begeisterter nordic walkender Förster mit eigener Jagd, zwei Pferden und einer Dackelzucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Folki (20. Juli 2006)

Das war weder Förster noch Jäger - das war Hausmeister Krause in seiner Dackelclub-Uniform


----------



## hubabuba (20. Juli 2006)

Alles für den Dackel, alles für den Club. Unser Leben für den Hund. 
Lasst Euch nicht lumpen, hoch den Humpen. Dem Tier zu Ehren, sollt ihr ihn leeren. 
Dat mir der Hund et liebste sei, sagst du, o Mensch, sei Sünde, der Hund blieb mir im Sturme treu, der Mensch nit mal im Winde.


----------



## Christer (20. Juli 2006)

Hallo,



			
				Saddamchen schrieb:
			
		

> Kann übrigens sein das es nur ein Jäger war. Hatte halt ne grüne Uniform an.
> Bernd



Das kann natürlich auch sein. Wie gesagt, ein Förster sollte nicht derart provozierend reagieren. Wenn mir ein Jäger derart "Frech" begegnen würde, dann würde ich auch sofort weiter fahren. Bei einem Jäger kann man sich auch schon eher vorstellen das er sich gerne mal als "Waldpolizei" aufspielen möchte. 

Ganz einfach fürs nächste mal: Ohne Provokation und nach Möglichkeit erstrecht ohne Gewalt Androhung einfach weiter fahren. Dann wird gar nichts weiter passieren. 

Gruß

SR


----------



## Folki (20. Juli 2006)

Aber ein kleines bisschen vermöbeln wird doch erlaubt sein..


----------



## wimpy (20. Juli 2006)

ich wurde im letzten winter im wald auch schon von einem (förster,jäger oder irgendeinem liebenswerten menschen in grüner tracht) mit bösen worten beschimpft ich würde viel zu schnell durch seinen wald fahren und mit meinen stollenreifen alles kaputtmachen als der gute mann dan meinen lenker festhielt und und mir prügel androhte weil ich ihm die passende antwort gab stieg ich halt vom bike und es gab ein paar auf die mütze ich habe ihn vorher noch mehrmals gewarnt und wenn mir jemand droht verstehe ich kein spass er hätte mit mir normal reden sollen was mir persönlich auch lieber gewesen wäre dann hätten wir uns bestimmt einigen können naja pech für ihn freie fahrt für mich


----------



## X-Präsi (20. Juli 2006)

Kompliment Wimpy - so ne souveräne Reaktion und Haltung bringt uns weiter - so verschaffen wir unserer Forderung "Open Trails!" endlich Gehör...


----------



## Sven76 (20. Juli 2006)

Sorry, aber manche (und wirklich nur manche) Wanderer sind die Pest. Auf unseren Haustrails liegen jede Woche neue Baumstämme quer (und in Hessen ist das befahren von Trails noch legal) und Wandergruppen laufen trotz freundlicher Ansprache zu 5. nebeneinander weiter und lassen einem noch nichtmal einen Meter Platz am abschüssigen Rand zur Vorbeifahrt. Daß man gelegentlich im Trail trotz langsamer Fahrweise und Absteigen bei "Gegenverkehr" blöd angemacht wird ("hier kann man aber nicht gut Fahrad fahren"...), daß soll man als Biker auch alles hinnehmen...

Auch für andere Waldbenutzer gilt, wie man in den Wald reinruft, so schallt es heraus. Es ist Platz genug für alle im Wald, 95% der Menschen gehen auch freundlich und rücksichtsvoll miteinander um, wenn mich die restlichen 5% blöd anmachen, dann kack ich halt zurück. Das mag nicht immer souverän sein, hilft aber Magengeschwüre zu vermeiden.

Immer nur einstecken und kuschen bringt uns auch nicht weiter bei Mitmenschen, die aus welchen Gründen auch immer MountainBiker als Feindbild haben.

Nochmal, die meisten Wanderer, Reiter, Walker, ... sind echt nett, so wie das auch die meisten Biker sind. Viele sehen sich das auch ganz gerne an, wenn man mit dem Bike einen kniffligen Trail runterfährt und lassen einen bewußt vor, um sich das anzuschauen. Aber manche... denen kann man nicht helfen.


----------



## wimpy (20. Juli 2006)

Präsi schrieb:
			
		

> Kompliment Wimpy - so ne souveräne Reaktion und Haltung bringt uns weiter - so verschaffen wir unserer Forderung "Open Trails!" endlich Gehör...



soll ich mir vieleicht von jedem dahergelaufenen auf die füsse tretten lassen? 

wie schon gesagt wie es in den wald reinschallt so schallt es wieder raus!! 
ich nehme normalerweise rücksicht auf andere waldbesucher ich bin der letztde der sich beschwert wenn eine gruppe wanderer,spaziergänger oder was auch immer denn weg blockiert ich mache dann durch klingen oder rufen auf mich aufmerksam nur da habe ich auch schon öfters erlebt das ich dann beschimpft werde oder mit spazierstöcken gestossen wurde soll ich da vieleicht auch "danke" sagen und fragen ob er mich noch treten will ich weis ja nicht wie du dich mit sowas auseinander setzt aber so wie sich das anhört sei mir jetzt nicht böse aber ich glaube du kannst dich nicht durchsetzten soll ich mir nur weil ich auf dem bike sitze alles gefallen lassen? ich glaube eher nicht


----------



## JoKo1988 (21. Juli 2006)

also naja im wald hatte ich bis jetzt keine probleme. hab nur bis jetzt kulante mitmenschen erlebt dort. wenn ich angefahren komme gehen die immer zur seite und lassen genug platz. aber wenn die sogar meckern, sollte man einfach weiterfahren. bringt eh nix mit solchen zu reden. fängt man so ein gespräch an, dann endet es meistens in beschimpfungen.
die meisten sind sogar nett^^.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (21. Juli 2006)

Wenn mir jemand zB in den Lenker packt, würde ich mich wohl auch verteidigen und nicht so einfach freundlich grüssend weiter fahren. Dennoch ist auch im Siebengebirge das Auskommen mit Wanderern problemlos, auch auf Trails. Ausnahmen bestätigen zwar die Regel, aber ich würde wohl auch hoch greifen, wenn ich sagen würde, dass es 1% sind - eher deutlich weniger. Am Sonntag ist auf Nachfrage sogar bestätigt worden, dass es im Siebengebirge deutlich weniger probleme mit rücksichtslosen Radfahrern geben würde, als wo anders. Ich finde es zwar gut, da es mein Heimatrevier ist, doch leider ist man als Biker da etwas eingeschränkt worden. Kann es denn nicht überall so harmonisch miteinander laufen? Einzelne Ausreisser gibts in jeder Gruppe, aber so allgemein ...


----------



## pfandflasche (21. Juli 2006)

es ist schon so,dass der sog. "jagdausübungsberechtigte" in seinem revier-gleich ob eigentum oder gepachtet-personen vorläufig festhalten kann bis zum "eintreffen der staatsanwalt oder ihrer hilfsbeamten"-gemeint ist hier die polizei.der jäger ist ein privatmann,der förster ist ein beamte-wird auch häufig verwechselt-tragen ja uch beide grün,wobei der förster auch so eine art dienstkleidung,bzw. uniform trägt.eine sonderform stellt noch der berufsjäger dar-auch der befindet sich in öffentlichem auftrag.
also-wenn man sich im wald-sprich in einem revier-gesetzteswidrig verhält-sprich das wild beunruhigt,brütendes federwild behelligt,den wald verunreinigt,hunde freilaufen lässt,seine red-bull-dose leergesoffen in`s unterholz wirft,defäkiert,laut rülpst oder anderweitigen unfug treibt-eventuell dort herumgurkt,wo es ausweislich eines schildes verboten ist-muss sich nicht wundern,wenn er in die mündungen einer bockflinte sieht-samt der aufforderung,seine personalien herauszurücken.
und offengesagt-manchmal kann ich die waidmänner auch verstehen......


----------



## KaschmirKönig (21. Juli 2006)

> hunde freilaufen


 hält er sich die bockflinte dann vor die nase?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juli 2006)

... ich auch ...


----------



## X-Präsi (21. Juli 2006)

wimpy schrieb:
			
		

> soll ich mir vieleicht von jedem dahergelaufenen auf die füsse tretten lassen?
> 
> wie schon gesagt wie es in den wald reinschallt so schallt es wieder raus!!
> ich nehme normalerweise rücksicht auf andere waldbesucher ich bin der letztde der sich beschwert wenn eine gruppe wanderer,spaziergänger oder was auch immer denn weg blockiert ich mache dann durch klingen oder rufen auf mich aufmerksam nur da habe ich auch schon öfters erlebt das ich dann beschimpft werde oder mit spazierstöcken gestossen wurde soll ich da vieleicht auch "danke" sagen und fragen ob er mich noch treten will ich weis ja nicht wie du dich mit sowas auseinander setzt aber so wie sich das anhört sei mir jetzt nicht böse aber ich glaube du kannst dich nicht durchsetzten soll ich mir nur weil ich auf dem bike sitze alles gefallen lassen? ich glaube eher nicht



Nicht gleich auf die Füsse getreten fühlen. Ich bin bestimmt nicht der "Du bist ok - ich bin ok - Typ", der zu allem ja und Amen sagt und den Nörglern sogar noch die Füsse küsst. 

Aber hier im Thread schwingt mir zuviel selbstverständliche Aggressivität mit. Diese sollte man versuchen zu kontrollieren, selbst wenn man als Biker provziert wird und es mit hirnlosen Diskutanten zu tun hat. 

Ich hatte in den letzten 17 Jahren reichlich Gelegenheit, Erfahrung im Umgang mit den anderen Waldnutzern zu sammeln. Folgende Vorgehensweise hat sich bewährt und wird auch in unserer Guide-Ausbildung in Rollenspielen trainiert:

- Z.B. stehe ich auf Singletrail und lasse Fussgänger passieren. Meckerer meckert obwohl ich nichts falsch gemacht habe.
- *freundliche* Frage, wodurch er sich gestört fühlt
- freundliche, kurze Erklärung, dass ich ebenfalls das Bedürfnis habe, dort die Natur zu geniessen 
- kapiert er das nicht, fahr ich weiter und wünsche "trotzdem noch einen schönen Tag"
- fasst er mein Bike oder mich an, weiche ich erst einmal einen Schritt zurück um aus der Gefahrenzone zu kommen und fordere ihn sehr deutlich auf "lassen *Sie *das!". Verprügeln lasse ich mich natürlich auch nicht. (Setze aber meine 10 Jahre Karate-Training nur ungern wirklich ein).
- kommt es zu gewaltsamen Auseinandersetzungen zwischen Teilnehmern meiner Gruppe (die ich guide), trenne ich die Kontrahenten, bringe meinen verwickelten Teilnehmer aus dem Sichtbereich, sorge für Ruhe, kümmere mich ggfs. um Verletzte bzw. verlasse ggfs. einfach den Ort des Geschehens. Je nach Lage ist es aber dann auch evtl. erforderlich die Polizei herbeizuziehen, falls der Fussgänger eine Körperverletzung begangen hat.
- hat einer meiner Teilnehmer Mist gebaut (z.B. zu schnell und nah an Fussgänger vorbeigeheizt) und der Fremde meckert zu Recht, schicke ich die Gruppe weiter und entschuldige mich bei dem Fussgänger und sage ihm, dass der betr. Teilnahmer noch zur Rechenschaft gezogen wird. Wenn sich die Lage beruhigt hat, fahre ich weiter und nehme mir den Ausreißer aus meiner Gruppe in angemessener Form zur Brust, damit sowas nicht mehr vorkommt. 

Die Kunst bei der Sache ist es, die Situation nicht noch schlimmer zu machen, als sie eigentlich schon ist und den Dampf aus der Sache rauszunehmen. Das Zauberwort heisst "Deeskalation".

Mittlerweile gelingt es mir  auch in 99% der Fälle, ruhig zu bleiben und angemessen zu reagieren, selbst wenn ich innerlich am kochen bin. Und ich fahre sowohl im Job, auf dem Trail und in Podiumsdiskussionen sowieso bedeutend besser damit, mich ohne Gewalt durchzusetzen  

Was kann passieren, wenn ich das Gegenteil mache, also die Provokation annehme und mich auf Schlägerei einlasse? Mal abgesehen davon, mich evtl. abreagiert zu haben, kann es, langfristig gesehen, nur negativ ausgehen. Geschichten aus der jüngeren Vergangenheit geben hier die Antwort, wie z.B. die gewaltsame Auseinandersetzung in der Pfalz, bei der ein Wanderer mit Knochenbruch ins Krankenhaus kam. Durch die Presse gingen Schlagzeilen wie  "Wanderer von Biker umgefahren - Krankenhaus!".
Wie aus zuverlässiger Quelle mittlerweile zu hören war, wurde der Biker von dem Wanderer auf nem Singletrail "angemacht" weil er dort nicht fahren dürfe, dieser stieg ab, liess sich auf ein Wortgefecht ein und stiess ihn zum Schluss so unglücklich, dass er den Hang runterrutschte und sich das Bein brach. 
Dies hat in der Pfalz gewaltige Probleme ausgelöst, die in übelsten Attacken in Presse und TV endeten und an deren Folgenbeseitigung wir immer noch arbeiten. 

Oder der Förster am Feldberg, dem ein Biker mal Prügel angedroht hatte, wenn er ihn nicht in Ruhe lassen sollte. In der Presse war nur zu lesen, dass es bei Begegnungen iin der dortigen Region zwangsläufig zu Schlägereien kommen müsse, denn die Biker sind jung und gewaltbereit. Damit wird Angst geschürt und Stimmung gemacht. Beides ist in jahrelanger Arbeit wieder zu beseitigen. Aber natürlich nicht von den aggressiven Auslösern des Theaters, sondern von DIMBos wie uns, die pressewirksame Aktionen fahren müssen, um die Wogen zu glätten. 

Klar kann man sich nicht alles gefallen lassen, aber wir müssen klüger reagieren, als die anderen. Denn so schaffen sich unsere Gegner und nicht wir ins rechtliche Abseits und verlieren an Ansehen in der Öffentlichkeit...


----------



## wimpy (21. Juli 2006)

im prinzip hast du ja recht mit der konflikt bewältigung habe selbst lange genug als türsteher gearbeitet da musste man fast nur mit worten auf gewaltbereite leute eingehen aber um nochmal zu den waldbesuchern zurück zu kommen die reagieren auf uns biker auch oft so agresiv weil sie sehr viele vorurteile  gegen uns haben so sprüche wie "brutaler radrowdy" oder "hirnloser und lebensmüder idiot" muss man sich öfters mal anhören obwohl sie keine wirkliche ahnung vom biken haben ich kann behaupten ich habe ahnung vom wandern und laufen da ich es schon ausprobiert habe aber ich beschwere mich ja auch nicht bei joggern das sie zu schnell durch denn wald rennen

und sowas steht dann in der zeitung  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=190184


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Swiffa (21. Juli 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Eins verstehe ich an solchen Geschichten nie, warum haltet ihr überhaupt an? Mich wollte man auch schon zweimal anhalten, bin beide male einfach weitergefahren und wurde einmal verhupt und einmal wurde mir nachgerufen. Sowas versaut einem doch nur den Tag. Ich hab mich auch schon auf Diskussionen eingelassen, dabei kam aber nie was vernünftiges bei raus, meistens hagelt es nur Schimpfwörter, oder es wird gar mit körperlicher Gewalt gedroht. Also fahr ich auch in Zukunft einfach weiter und freue mich des Lebens, schont die Nerven ungemein.
> 
> Grüße.




Das find ich gut 
Gruß swiffa


----------



## weisser_rausch (23. Juli 2006)

@präsi:
Deine Haltung verdient Respekt, sehr souverän.

Normalerweise ignoriere ich die Leute auch einfach und fahre kommentarlos weiter. Muss aber auch sagen kommt insgesamt sehr selten was unangenehmes vor, da wir uns um sehr rücksichtsvolles Verhalten bemühen.

Was ich aber nicht abkann, ist ein solches Verhalten, wie von Wimpy geschildert, da finde ich es auch völlig angemessen so einem kerl eine zu knallen.

Oder wie mir mal passiert, obwohl ich mich nachweislich, lauch laut Aussagen seiner Begleitung korrekt verhalten habe, nicht auf verbotenen Wegen unterwegs, sondern auf Radweg und da plaumt mich ein Fussgänger an, versucht mich sogar vom Rad zu schubsen und droht mir ne Tracht Prügel an.

Oh mann, wie sehr ärgere ich mich, dass die meisten Leute doch leider nur Maulhelden sind und nix dahinter steck. Zu gerne hätte ich ihm die Grundprinzipien des Kyushu demonstriert. Aber wie gesagt, kaum einer setzt seine Worte in Taten um.

Wie gesagt, am besten freundllich oder ignorieren, aber irgendwo ist halt Schluss mit Lustig. Und ich finde der bei wimpy hats verdient - hätte ich da mindestens genauso gemacht.
Grüße und allseits open trails


----------



## G3Targa (19. August 2006)

Ich verstehe es nicht. 
Seit 15 Jahren fahre ich MTB. Ich hatte noch nicht ein einziges Problem, weder mit Jägern, mit Förstern, Reitern, Spaziergängern oder sonst wem. Abgesehen von dem Hund, der nur spielen wollte. Aber da ist nix passiert und Herrchen hat sich bei mir entschuldigt.

Ich frage mcih die ganze Zeit, während ich diesen Thread hier lese, ob ich irgendwas falsch mache. Ist es falsch, zu bremsen, wenn Wanderer kommen? Ist es falsch, zu lächeln und zu Grüßen und mal Danke zu sagen? Ist es falsch, mal einen Weg nicht zu fahren, auch wenn er erlaubt ist und die Sonne scheint und man eigentlich ja wohl gerne würde? Aber man genau weiß, dass der Weg am Sonntagnachmittag von Stadtflüchtlingen bevölkert ist? 
Klar, ab und zu denke ich schon: "*******, so ein geiler Weg und ich muss schon wieder Bremsen." Ja und? Oma Grete und Opa Willi wollen doch auch nur den Wald genießen. Sollen sie doch. Komischerweise kamen mir immer nur Interesse ("Sind das Scheibenbremsen?") und Bewunderung ("Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass man so einen steilen Weg mit dem Rad fahren kann!") entgegen. Ich hab mal auf einer Party fernab vom Wald einen Jäger kennengelernt. Es wurden Vorurteile ausgetauscht, es wurde diskutiert und sich freundlich gezofft. Am Ende standen wir in der Küche und waren sternhagelvoll und ich hab beschlossen, dass ich ihn am nächsten Wochenende mit zu einer MTB-Tour nehme. Und so geschah es dann auch. Wir hatten ne Menge Spaß und er baute auch viele Vorurteile ab. Aber er stellte dann doch fest, dass ihm das zu anstrengend ist. Das Wildschwein danach war aber sehr lecker. (Nein, wir haben es nicht mit dem MTB erlegt...)

Am Ende kann ich es auch verstehen, dass die Waldbesitzer nicht gut auf die Waldnutzer (MTBler, Wanderer etc.) zu sprechen sind. Es ist nämlich schon blöd, wenn man sein privates Eigentum für fremde Leute offenhalten muss und dann auch noch die Verkehrssicherungspflicht hat. Wenn der Waldbesitzer also kein lauschiges Ausflugsrestaurant hat, entstehen ihm durch die Waldnutzer nur Kosten...
Irendwer schrieb hier von Problemen mit Bauern? Meine Standarttrainingsrunde geht mitten über einen Hof. Irgendwann kam ich mit dem Bauern ins Gespräch. Etwas Wetter hier, etwas Milchpreise da, etwas Weizen muss vom Feld... Seitdem werde ich immer gegrüßt. Ist doch nicht schwer...

Whimpy, versuchs mal ne Spur entspannter. (Und mit Zeichensetzung...)


----------



## summit (19. August 2006)

G3Targa schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verstehe es nicht.
> Seit 15 Jahren fahre ich MTB. Ich hatte noch nicht ein einziges Problem


eben, zwei Jahre zu wenig  


Natürlich hast Du vollkommen recht -  Leben und leben lassen!

Den Anspruch es allen recht machen zu wollen hab ich trotzdem schon lange abgelegt. Radfahren und insbesondere Biken, je nach Bandbreite, hätte ich ansonsten schon lange aufgeben müssen.

Armin


----------



## MealsOnWheels (19. August 2006)

Mal ein anderer Vorschlag - ich denke mal, der kam noch nicht - lasst Euch von dem Förster (nicht Jäger) den Namen,... geben und fragt ihn nett nach dem Namen seines Vorgesetzten und seinem Forstbezirk, dem er angehört. Dann nehmt einfach das Wort "Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde" in den Mund - sowas mag kein Beamter/Angestellter/öffentlicher Dienstler   .

Bei der Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde handelt es sich um einen formlosen Rechtsbehelf, gegen eine Person im öffentlichen Dienst, deren Verhalten überprüft werden soll. Er ist weder an Form oder Frist gebunden.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## G3Targa (19. August 2006)

summit schrieb:
			
		

> eben, zwei Jahre zu wenig
> 
> 
> Natürlich hast Du vollkommen recht -  Leben und leben lassen!
> ...




Ich meine ja nicht, es allen recht machen zu wollen oder zu müssen. Nur ist es doch so: Ich bin Gast im Wald. Genauso wie der Nordicwalker oder der Reiter oder der Wanderer oder was weiß ich. Naja, und so verhalte ich mich auch. Die Wanderer machen mir Platz und ich den Wanderern.

Oder wie würde Mario Barth es sagen: "Ich geb ihr den Lappen und sie nimmt sich ihn."  Aber wir sind hier ja nicht bei der Frauenpolitik....


----------



## HiLoPe (20. August 2006)

Präsi schrieb:
			
		

> - Z.B. stehe ich auf Singletrail und lasse Fussgänger passieren. Meckerer meckert obwohl ich nichts falsch gemacht habe.
> - *freundliche* Frage, wodurch er sich gestört fühlt
> - freundliche, kurze Erklärung, dass ich ebenfalls das Bedürfnis habe, dort die Natur zu geniessen
> - kapiert er das nicht, fahr ich weiter und wünsche "trotzdem noch einen schönen Tag"
> ...



Das Verhalten finde ich Spitze 

Wenn man in einer Gruppe fährt, tanzt meistens (eigentlich immer) einer aus der Reihe. Ich habe mir daher mittlerweile angewöhnt, gerade bei Abfahrte die Gruppe anzuführen. Wenn ein Wanderer kommt wird die Hand gehoben und Kund getan : "ACHTUNG - langsam". Wer meint, er müßte Gas geben, muß erst mal an mir vorbei!

Warum das alles. In der Vergangenheit stand ich schon öfters vor der Situation, daß ich die Antwort auf das Verhalten anderer bekommen habe. Einmal wollte mich sogar jemand vom Rad holen - und das  obwohl ich mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit an ihm vorbei bin. Aber merke: nach einem kurzen Gespräch konnte ich dann klären "Der vor mir hat sich daneben benommen und nicht ich".

Grundsätzlich kann ich auf sehr viele gute Erinnerungen mit laufenden Waldbenutzern zurückgreifen. Worte der Bewunderung und des Grußes sind mir eigentlich immer sicher.

Ach ja, für die Kritiker: ich bin kein altbackener Touren Schieber, sondern fahre von CC Race bis Downhill alles. Also Jungs. Locker bleiben!!! Das Wort hat mehr Macht als die dickste Faust!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (22. August 2006)

Muß ich mich als "Verursacher" auch mal wieder melden.
Das Thema ist etwas abgetrifftet. Es geht mir nicht um das Miteinader im Wald oder sonstwo (womit ich auch überhaupt kein Problem habe) sondern nur um die rechtliche Situation. Darf mich ein Förster oder Jäger oder jemand anders gegen meinen Willen wegen einen Lappalie (illegales Befahren eines Pfades) auch mit Gewalt festhalten bis die Polizei eintrifft?? 

PS: Nur weil einem das selbst noch nicht passiert ist heist das noch lange nicht das man sich besser verhält oder vor so einer Situation geschützt ist.
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (22. August 2006)

Hallo Bernd,

frage doch am besten bei einer Polizeidienststelle und bei einem Forstamt nach.


----------



## summit (22. August 2006)

Saddamchen schrieb:
			
		

> Darf mich ein Förster oder Jäger oder jemand anders gegen meinen Willen wegen einen Lappalie (illegales Befahren eines Pfades) auch mit Gewalt festhalten bis die Polizei eintrifft??


Wurde bereits erschöpfend beantwortet. Förster dürfen, Jäger nur sehr eingeschränkt (Jagdaufseher in Angelegenheiten des Jagdschutzes) und sonstige Hilfskräfte der Naturschutzwacht wenn entsprechend "ausgestattet". Nachfolgender Link geht noch näher auf die unterschiedlichen Befugnisse von Förstern - Jagdpächtern - Jägern ein.

Präsi hatte noch die entsprechende Verhältnismässigkeit erwähnt - bezieht sich Deine letzte Frage hierauf? 

Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (22. August 2006)

summit schrieb:
			
		

> Wurde bereits erschöpfend beantwortet. Förster dürfen, Jäger nur sehr eingeschränkt (Jagdaufseher in Angelegenheiten des Jagdschutzes) und sonstige Hilfskräfte der Naturschutzwacht wenn entsprechend "ausgestattet". Nachfolgender Link geht noch näher auf die unterschiedlichen Befugnisse von Förstern - Jagdpächtern - Jägern ein.
> 
> Präsi hatte noch die entsprechende Verhältnismässigkeit erwähnt - bezieht sich Deine letzte Frage hierauf?
> 
> Armin


HAllo Armin,
danke für die beiden Links.
Für mich ist dann alles geklärt.
Der Förster darf mich festhalten bzw. meine Personalien aufnehmen  und der Jäger kann mich lediglich Anzeigen. Richtig zusammengefasst?

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## summit (23. August 2006)

Hi Bernd, würde ich so sehen - anzeigen kann Dich eh jeder (obs der Staatsanwalt dann verfolgt ist ein anderes Thema).

Hoffe natürlich, dass es bei niemandem soweit kommen muss. Auf den eigenen "local hero trails" bekommt man ja mit der Zeit ein Gefühl dafür was geht. Das allgemeine Verhalten zur Deeskalation hat Präsi bereits sehr gut umrissen und den gelegentlichen, freundlichen Plausch (ob mit Verantwortlichen oder Passanten) kann ich nur unterstützen. Ansonsten ist es sehr schwer hier Patentrezepte auszusprechen.

Armin


----------



## >Helge< (23. August 2006)

Ich hatte persönlich bis jetzt auch noch keine Probleme, da wir bei engen Singletrails etc. IMMER absteigen wenn eine Wanderer kommt und ihm den Vortritt lassen!
Man sagt freundlich "Hallo" und meist war´s das!
Beim letzten mal kamen wir einer Gruppe auch in ein kurzes Gespräch warum man solche steilen Stücke fahren muss/ will etc., wobei man uns wirklich Verständnis entgegen brachte, anschließend wurde uns noch beim "meistern" eines recht schwierigen Stückes zugesehen, weil die Wanderer es für unfahrbar hielten!

Falls doch einmal jemand etwas zu "sagen" hat, erwähne ich das ich eigentlich freundlich auftrete und er selbst ja im Moment derjenige ist der etwas unfreundlich herüberkommt und ich deswegen nicht wirklich nachvollziehen kann was er an MEINEM Verhalten bemängelt!
Entweder geht´s dann etwas ruhiger weiter oder ich fahre einfach und verabschiede mich freundlich!

Sicherlich ist es sehr ärgerlich wenn einem so jemand über den Weg läuft, aber erstens hat dieser jemand schon eine vorgefertigte Meinung über uns als Biker, zweitens ändert man diese eh nicht mehr!
Also rege ich mich nicht auf und versuche mich schon gar nicht auf das Niveau dieser Person zu begeben!
Außerdem möchte ich mir nicht den Tag versauen lassen und Magengeschwüre brauche ich schon gar keine! 


Bezüglich der Diskussionen mit einem Waldpächter oder Förster (die wir bis jetzt erst 2 mal hatten) die immer das Argument der Errosion durch die Bremsspuren etc. anbringen:
Wir sind am Sonntag einen Trail gefahren der zur Zeit "bewirtschaftet" wird, der komplette Trail ist eine einzige Schlammpfütze, alles wurde durch die schweren Argrarfahrzeuge aufgewühlt, der Wald hatt riesige Schneisen bekommen!
Und das kann man ja nun öfter beobachten!


----------



## Das-Licht (25. August 2006)

MealsOnWheels schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ein anderer Vorschlag - ich denke mal, der kam noch nicht - lasst Euch von dem Förster (nicht Jäger) den Namen,... geben und fragt ihn nett nach dem Namen seines Vorgesetzten und seinem Forstbezirk, dem er angehört. Dann nehmt einfach das Wort "Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde" in den Mund - sowas mag kein Beamter/Angestellter/öffentlicher Dienstler   .
> 
> Bei der Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde handelt es sich um einen formlosen Rechtsbehelf, gegen eine Person im öffentlichen Dienst, deren Verhalten überprüft werden soll. Er ist weder an Form oder Frist gebunden.
> 
> Viel Spaß!




...na wenn der Schuss mal nicht nach hinten losgeht...  

...es ist über 10 Jahre her, da befuhr ein Pferdehalter mit seinem Geländewagen einen Waldweg der mit "240" gesperrt war. ( Ich kannte den Herrn - leider; reich, Rechtsverdreher und immer auf Konfrontation ) Zwei Männer blockierten ihm den Weg, einer in "normaler" grüner Tracht, einer in eindeutiger Forstuniform. Letzterer wollte ihn über das Fahrverbot belehren. Nach dem ersten Schlagabtausch sollten es dann schon 20 DM sein. Schließlich wurde der Geländewagenfahrer deutlich laut ( ich stand keine 20m entfernt und reparierte Viehweidzäune ) Da war´s schon keine Owi mwhr sondern eine Strafe mit 500 DM . Schließlich kam lautstark die berühmte "Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerdendrohung", die der gute Mann in die Tat umsetzte. Das Gericht verdonnerte ihn Monate später zu 5.000 DM Strafe, diversen Auflagen, Führerscheinentzug für 3 Monate, etc. . Die Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde wurde abgeschmettert, und im Gegenzug ein weiteres Verfahren eingeleitet, welches nochmals einige Tausender an Strafe kostete. Was der Herr Rechtsverdreher nicht wusste: der zweite Herr in Grün der sich recht still verhielt, war der oberste Dienstherr der Landesforstverwaltung in Person.    
Also Obacht wenn Zeugen da sind.  

Es grüßt das Licht


----------



## exto (9. September 2006)

Ich hab in solchen Fällen (schimpfend-hupende Schreihälse) mit folgender Radikalmethode gute Erfahrungen gemacht:

Anhalten, extrem freundliches Gesicht machen, alle Vorwürfe zugeben, Besserung geloben, schönen Tag wünschen, weiterfahren. Bei besonderen Härtefällen kann man noch Händeschütteln oder Schulterklopfen einbauen.

Die Wirkung ist absolut verblüffend.


----------



## Nordhesse (12. September 2006)

Also solch ein Trailproblem hatte ich bei uns noch nicht , gott sei dank. Bei uns sind alle Trails noch offen, ohne Begrenzung. Nur im nahne Thüringen hatte ich eine ähnliche Konfrontation. Dort wurde ein Waldweg nicht abgesperrt wärend es Rückarbeiten gab. Da wollte der kleine grüne Giftzwerg uns doch wirklich ans Bein pinkeln. Naja da ich mich etwas mit den Gegebenheiten bei Waldarbeiten auskannte hab ich ihm erst einmal contra gegeben. Er wurde dann noch aufdringlicher also ab aufs bike und den gedanklichen Mittelfinger gezogen


----------



## <NoFear> (13. September 2006)

exto schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab in solchen Fällen (schimpfend-hupende Schreihälse) mit folgender Radikalmethode gute Erfahrungen gemacht:
> 
> Anhalten, extrem freundliches Gesicht machen, alle Vorwürfe zugeben, Besserung geloben, schönen Tag wünschen, weiterfahren. Bei besonderen Härtefällen kann man noch Händeschütteln oder Schulterklopfen einbauen.
> 
> Die Wirkung ist absolut verblüffend.



________________

-STRIKE- 
genau das hat auch heute bei der politesse gewirkt, die mir für's
falschparken ein 15-Buße auf die windschutzscheibe gedrückt hat...
nach einem kurzen freundlichen gespräch und der erklärung, dass es ja soooooo falsch war hier zu parken, hat sie dann das knöllchen entfernt...

freundlichkeit ist einfach das, mit dem diese "art von personen" nicht rechnen!!


----------



## >--noir--< (20. September 2006)

Wow, bei euch ist ja viel loss.
Bei mir ist alles etwas ruhiger, liegt aber hier an der sehr guten Mentalität. Aber es ist wirklich war das es auf manche Leute ankommt. 
Bei mir in meinen Stadtteil (gleich vor einem Wald  ) ist es sehr angenehm und sowas wie bei euch noch nicht passiert. Wenn ich aber in 2 Stadtteile weiter fahre wo ein freund von mir wohnt, ist es nicht mehr lustig.
Zu ca. 25% gibt es anschiss egal wo man fährt! in der stadt sogar zu ca. 66%.
Öffters wurde ich schon angemault von irgend wälche Passanten auf die mitlerweile auch nicht mehr reagiere, die sind auch viel zu nervös.

Mir ist sogar schon mal eine ältere Frau gegen 50 ins bike gesprungen, ihr oder mein Glück war der das ich nur in schritt tempo gefahren bin (was ich in einer stadt immer mache). Denn sie hatte solange gewartet bis ich 1 Meter von ihr entfernt war und wollte mein Lenkrad festhalten. Hatte Sie jedoch nicht getahn, Sie war anscheinend überrascht das ich auf mein bike still stante. 
Ich sahr Sie nur an Dachte mir meinen Teil schüttelte mit dem Kopf und bin langsam bei ihr vorbei gefahren. Sowas passiert in letzter zeit viel zu oft. 

Die Beamten dagegen scheinen etwas ruhiger und freundlicher zu seien, denn mir ist auch mal ein Mann mit dem ruf "Vom Rad steigen" sichtlich entgegen kommen. 
Als ich wieder auf mein Bike stante hatte er ein Ausweis der Stadt gezogen und mich freundlich gebeten abzusteigen und zu schieben da dies eine Fußgänger zone ist die in 20 Meter weiter endet wo ich wieder aufsteigen kann. Was ich dann auch tat.
Also es gibt solche Leute und solche, wenn jemand blöd kommt weiter Fahren hätte aber diese gute Dame mein Lenkrad angefasst hätte Sie auch was zu hören bekommen zu erst im ruhigen, dann etwas lauter und wenn es immer noch nicht klapt dann richtig mit bedrohlicher nähe ohne drohung 
Aber so weit ist es *noch* nie gekommen.

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß, lasst euch nicht ärgern und versucht ruhig zu bleiben


----------



## dustking (22. November 2011)

Folki schrieb:


> "Ein Förster hat in seinem Wald polizeiliche Befugnisse..."
> 
> Vor dem Hintergrund dieser Aussage kommt mir doch eine Idee:
> 
> ...



das wer mal der hammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (22. November 2011)

Wie schafft man es in einem 5 Jahre altem Thread zu posten?

achja: 





> das wäre mal der hammer


----------



## dustking (23. November 2011)

Mein i-net is halt langsam!


----------



## BIKE-Garage (13. Dezember 2011)

!Scherz! Unterschied Jäger - Förster
Jäger sind die schwerbewaffneten, alkoholisierten, übergewichtigen V8-Geländewagenfahrer die neben dem Hochsitz parken
Förster sind die waldliebenden Naturschützer und -pfleger

!Scherz-Ende!


----------



## Thaddel (13. Dezember 2011)

> Ich bin mir sicher das der Förster nicht deine Personalien feststellen wollte, weil Du ganz legal und ohne besondere Vorkommnisse einen geeigneten Waldweg entlang gefahren bist.



Zu Zeiten wo irgendwelche verrückten Drähte spannen, und Nagelbretter ausbreiten wundert mich gar nichts mehr...


----------



## Deleted 217350 (14. Dezember 2011)

...geht nur, wenn der fröhliche Waidmann ne Knarre dabei hat und alleine unterwegs ist.
Ich denke aber, folgender hypothetische Dialog kühlt so mansches Mütchen:

_Waidmann: "Brüll! Zeter! Tob!"

Biker - lässt sich den Namen oder noch besser den Ausweis oder Ähnliches von dem 'Offiziellen' geben.

Daraufhin der Biker: "Ich glaube, Herr Mayer, sie haben mich gerade mit der Waffe bedroht. Kann das sein?"_

Ich bin fast sicher, dass der Jägersmann schneller still und bleich wird, als er nachladen kann. Weil er genau weiß, worauf man "abzielt". Sowas kommt besonders cool, wenn er die Knarre ordnungsgemäß geschultert hat :-D .


----------



## sessiontrialer (16. Dezember 2011)

Eine meiner Begegnungen:

Bin auf breitem Forstweg unterwegs,
der 500m weiter in einen Singletrial übergeht.
Jäger springt in den Weg und hält mich auf:
Du weißt doch genau, dass du hier nicht fahren darfst..
Ich wieso, kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ich hier irgendjemand störe
Er: Doch, Ihr vertreibt hier das ganze Wild, was die Jagd erheblich stört!
Ich : Habe ich kein Verständniss, dass Ihr hier die paar Rehe auch noch
totschießen müßt - Die letzten Gamsen habt Ihr ja schon vor 20 Jahren erledigt.
Er erstaunlich ruhig: Ich mache das ja nicht zum Spass, aber das Wild verursacht Bissschäden im Wald und muß deshalb gejagt werden.
Ich: Da kann ich helfen, wir fahren hier öfter und Ihr habt dann weniger Wild hier
Seine Mundwinkel zogen sich jetzt nach hinten wie bei einem Bullterrier und ich konnte mir einen freundlichen ,,Nachschlag'' nicht verkneifen:
Wieso baut Ihr denn da alle 500m heugefüllte Futterkrippen, 
wenn das Wild unerwünscht ist....?  
Irgenwie gingen Ihm die Argumente langsam aus..

Wir haben uns dann darauf geeinigt,
dass ich während seiner ,,Fadenkreuz-Lauerzeit''
die kurz vor Dämmerung beginnt ,,Sein Gebiet'' verschone....

Jetzt 2 Jahre später, ist am Ende der Forststraße eine 
riesige Schneise in den Wald gemetzelt worden,
mehr als 100 Bäume mußten drann glauben (Dort wo der Trail begann)

Erste Auskunft eines nahen Hüttenwirtes:

Ja, die Forststraße wird wohl verlängert weil eine neue
Futterkrippe dann besser versorgt werden kann......

Daran muß ich schon mal denken,
wenn mir wie neulich ein Wanderer vorwirft, 
dass ich mit meinen Reifen den Boden ,,verdichte''
(Bremsspuren konnte er mir nicht vorwerfen) 

Fazit:
Die Fütter und Totschießer haben im Wald praktisch

*Narrenfreiheit*

Gruß Sessiontrailer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (17. Dezember 2011)

triffts genau !


----------



## BIKE-Garage (17. Dezember 2011)

Ich werf noch das Unwort des Jahres in die Runde

*Harvester*


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (17. Dezember 2011)

Die Förster, oder auch Jäger, dürfen einen Festnehmen, bzw. halten, wenn eine Straftat passiert ist. Ob er es tut, oder lässt, ist in seinem Ermessen. Landfriedensbruch im schlimmsten Fall. Ist mir mal als Jugendlicher passiert. Direkt mit einer Acht auf dem Rücken auf dem Boden gelandet und Kabelbinder um die Handgelenke. Und die waren noch bewaffnet. Da war über einen Anwalt nichts mehr zu machen. Schön sechs Wochen dafür geschufftet im Stahlwerk in den Sommerferien 

Die Storty drumherum... betretung eines Militärgeländes. Das Teil stand zwar leer und wurde nicht mehr genutzt. Das rumgeistern um das Gelände hat die schon gestört. Naja, dann halt auf den langhaarigen Jugendlichen. War mir jedenfalls eine Lehre... ich fang da keine Diskussion mehr an und zieh ab.


----------



## h00dy (17. Dezember 2011)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Die Förster, oder auch Jäger, dürfen einen Festnehmen, bzw. halten, wenn eine Straftat passiert ist. Ob er es tut, oder lässt, ist in seinem Ermessen. Landfriedensbruch im schlimmsten Fall.


 
Oje, was ist das denn für ein gefährliches Viertelwissen?!

http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/125.html



NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Ist mir mal als Jugendlicher passiert. Direkt mit einer Acht auf dem Rücken auf dem Boden gelandet und Kabelbinder um die Handgelenke. Und die waren noch bewaffnet. Da war über einen Anwalt nichts mehr zu machen. Schön sechs Wochen dafür geschufftet im Stahlwerk in den Sommerferien
> 
> Die Storty drumherum... betretung eines Militärgeländes. Das Teil stand zwar leer und wurde nicht mehr genutzt. Das rumgeistern um das Gelände hat die schon gestört. Naja, dann halt auf den langhaarigen Jugendlichen. War mir jedenfalls eine Lehre... ich fang da keine Diskussion mehr an und zieh ab.


 

Bist du dir sicher, dass du nicht vermummt warst und Mollies geworfen hast, als du wegen Landfriedensbruch verhaftet wurdest?


----------



## blutbuche (17. Dezember 2011)

..den möcht´ich seh´n , der mich festhält , wenn ich´´s nicht will - ausser nem polizist .-


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (17. Dezember 2011)

h00dy schrieb:


> Oje, was ist das denn für ein gefährliches Viertelwissen?!
> 
> http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/125.html
> 
> Bist du dir sicher, dass du nicht vermummt warst und Mollies geworfen hast, als du wegen Lanfriedensbruch verhaftet wurdest?



Ich befand mich beim betreten des Geländes nicht mehr auf deutschem Staatsboden... das Gelände gehörte den Amerikanern zu der Zeit, bzw. Land NRW im Übergang. Hat das Problem wohl potenziert. Ebenso das ein Zaun beschädigt worden ist. Korrission am Draht war nicht vorhanden, also Schuldig, weil noch frisch, im Moment. Argumentation war, es hätte ja noch einiges Kaputt gemacht werden können. Also wohl §125 StGB 1.1.

@blutbuche

Und deswegen passe ich auf, dass ein Polizist nicht auf die Idee kommt mich festhalten zu müssen. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=u_xABS6Brho


----------



## h00dy (17. Dezember 2011)

Da biste mit 6 Wochen gemeinnütziger Arbeit gut weggekommen. Andere kamen für ähnliche Sachen zum waterboarden nach Guatanamo.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (17. Dezember 2011)

h00dy schrieb:


> Da biste mit 6 Wochen gemeinnütziger Arbeit gut weggekommen. Andere kamen für ähnliche Sachen zum waterboarden nach Guatanamo.



Gemeinnützige Arbeit?!?!? ... Schubkarre fahren und Schaufel schwingen... wohl eher um den Anwalt zahlen zu können, dass ich nochmal mit einem blauen Auge davonkommen kann.


----------



## h00dy (17. Dezember 2011)

Oje! :-(


----------



## Fatster (14. Februar 2015)

möchte den Fäden reaktivieren, denn mir ist heute folgendes passiert:
war mit 10 Jungs meiner Gruppe im Wald unterwegs und sind von einem ganz offiziellen Radweg aus Neugierde in einen richtigen "dreckstrail" abgebogen. es stellte sich schon nach 30-40 Metern raus, dass das unfahrbar war und es stockte.
plötzlich riesengeschrei vom Radweg aus, jemand, den ich wg. dicken Gestrüpps nicht mal erkennen konnte, brüllte meine hinter mir fahrenden Kameraden an und ich hörte nur einen von uns zurück brüllen: "ich bin nicht dein Hund, so kannst du mit deinem Hund reden, nicht mit mir!"
meine hinter mir fahrenden Jungs haben dann umgedreht (hätten wir eh alle) und sind raus aus dem drecksweg, ich bin direkt durchs Gestrüpp auch zurück auf den offiziellen Radweg.
dort hab ich dann gesehen, dass meine Kameraden an dem "Rumbrüller" bereits vorbeigefahren sind und schon 50-60 Meter weg waren. Ich also meinen Jungs nach, dazu fuhr ich allerdings in Richtung des "Rumbrüllers", der bei meinem Nahen allerdings ganz deutlich machte, dass er mich aufhalten will. Ich wich nach Links aus, er zog nach. Ich zog nochmal nach rechts, er mit ausgebreiteten Armen auch wieder nach rechts.
Als ich direkt auf seiner Höhe war, greift mir der Mann plötzlich mit beiden Händen in den Lenker und ich stürzte nach rechts. habe mir die hierbei die Brille auf die Stirn gerammt, geblutet, etc..
Als ich aufstehen wollte, stand der Mann (ein 2-Meter-Riese) drohend neben mir und ich habe, da ich mich bedroht fühlte und - keine Ahnung - vermutlich immer noch unter dem Eindruck des Sturzes stand, nach ihn gelangt. Ob ich ihn getroffen habe, weiß ich nicht, vermutlich eher nicht. Es kam dann jedenfalls zu einer Rangelei zwischen ihm und mir und plötzlich zieht der was aus der Tasche. Habe ihm das aus der Hand geschlagen und gesehen, dass es ein Handy war.
Als er dann sein Handy aufhob, hab ich die Gunst des Augenblicks genutzt und die Flitze gemacht.

Nun scheint es wohl so zu sein, dass das der "Revierförster" war. Mir selbst gänzlich unbekannt, er hat sich auch weder als solcher zu erkennen gegeben o.ä.. Hat sich einfach mit ausgebreiteten Armen hingestellt, wollte mich aufhalten und hat mir ohne ein Wort in den Lenker gegriffen und mich zu Sturz gebracht.

Lange Rede, kurze Frage:
Förster sollten ja "Polizeirechte" haben, aber trotzdem: Darf der in dieser Art und Weise jemanden einfach sprichwörtlich vom Rad holen - und ihn hierbei verletzen? Was lag denn schon vor; mit viel Phantasie eine "Ordnungswidrigkeit" (Verstoß gg. 2-Meter-Regel in BaWü) - und meine Kumpels lässt er gewähren doch MICH reißt er vom Bike!?!?
Der hat doch jegliches Fingerspitzengefühl vermissen lassen und von "Verhältnismäßigkeit" im Einschreiten keine Spur - Dabei sind Förster doch "Beamte" oder?

Ich darf hinzu fügen, dass wir als Gruppe in unserem Heimatrevier unterwegs waren, man uns dort aufgrund unserer Trikots (eigentlich) überall gut kennt und wir mitnichten im Ruf stehen, wildgewordene Bike-Rowdies zu sein, ganz im Gegenteil.

Also, falls mir jemand FUNDIERT sagen kann, ob Förster das dürfen, MTBer bei vermuteten Ordnungswidrigkeiten vom Rad zu ziehen (und zu verletzen) - oder eben nicht - dann lasst es mich wissen. Werde auf jeden Fall Anzeige erstatten.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergsieger (14. Februar 2015)

Ähmm, warum hast Du nicht einfach angehalten und mit ihm gesprochen?

Ist eine Anzeige hilfreich?
Möchtest Du in Zukunft dort fahren?
Welchen Eindruck könnte der Förster von MTBlern haben?
Wer ist im Recht?


----------



## Fatster (14. Februar 2015)

hy,
das ist alles irgendwie so schnell gegangen ... ich wollte eigentlich nur an dem "typen" vorbei zu meinen Kumpels und wir wollten weiterfahren. Von denen hat er doch auch nix gewollt !?

Wie gesagt hab ich mich (als Guide) komplett "vertan" und bin in eine unfahrbare Ecke reingefahren. Als wir das sofort bemerkten, ging das Gebrüll hinter mir auch schon los - der Rest; siehe oben.
Wenn der sich wenigstens als Förster, Jäger oder was-weiß-ich zu erkennen gegeben hätte, aber für mich stand da einfach ein Clint Eastwood der sich wortlos vor mir aufgebaut und mich "abgeräumt" hat.

Wie geschrieben kann man uns möglicherweise eine Ordnungswidrigkeit (wegen dummheitlicher Befahrung eines unbekannten Drecksweges) anhängen, aber diese Reaktion des Försters kann doch nicht OK sein ...


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (14. Februar 2015)

Ach. Pfffh ...


----------



## bastea82 (14. Februar 2015)

Mhm, warum hast du nicht angehalten und mal kurz mit ihm geredet? Wie sollte er sich denn sonst evtl. ausweisen können wenn du nicht anhältst? Ihn auslachen und weiterfahren hättest du immer noch gekonnt.
Im Endeffekt war die Reaktion seinerseits definitiv nicht verhältnismäßig dich zu Fall zu bringen. Ebenso wenig wie sein Handy wegzuschlagen oder nach ihm zu langen. Hier hat sich niemand groß mit Ruhm bekleckert, deine Kollegen genauso weil sie dich haben einfach zurückgelassen.
Die Sache ist halt ganz gut eskaliert würde ich sagen.
Eine allgemeine frage hätte ich dann aber noch, Landeswappen dürfen dann nur Förster an der Kleidung tragen oder? Also das wäre ja mal schon ein Hinweis das es ein 'Offizieller' ist wenn er fuchtelnd rumrennt.


----------



## dickerbert (14. Februar 2015)

Was willst du denn jetzt hören? Dass er das nicht darf und du das arme Opfer bist?!
Du hast gesehen, dass er dich aufhalten will und hast trotzdem weiter rein getreten. Dass du nicht an ihm vorbei gekommen bist, erntet bei mir leider auch kein Mitgefühl.
Für mich liest es sich so als wären zwei Hornochsen aufeinander geraten, die sich nicht schlechter hätten verhalten können...
Das Verhältnis zwischen Forst und MTBler stärkt diese Zusammenkunft wohl nicht. Wobei bei einem schreienden Förster wahrscheinlich auch kein plötzliches Umdenken eingetreten wäre.


----------



## Fatster (14. Februar 2015)

also meine Jungs sind da völlig außen vor, denn die haben das erst mitbekommen, als das meiste schon vorbei war. 

und ja, in der Tat wollte ich eure Meinung hören, ob der das *in dieser Art und Weise* durfte oder nicht? dass auch ICH mich bei dieser Sache nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert habe, das weiß ich selbst, aber stell DU dir doch mal vor, dich holt jemand vom Rad ... da reagiert man im ersten Moment nicht wirklich emotionsfrei und rational


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (14. Februar 2015)

Wenn er dich am Weiterfahren hindert ohne irgendwie amtliche Befugnis dazu zu äußern ist es doch schon mal Nötigung, wenn ich das mal aus meinen Verkehrsrechtserfahrungen extrapolieren darf.
Und wenn ein Spinner sich mir in den Weg stellen will, dann würde ich sicherlich auch nicht das nette Pläuschchen suchen.


----------



## geronet (14. Februar 2015)

Mir ist mal was ähnliches passiert, mit einem Spaziergänger. Kurz erklärt: Ich bergauf langsam, er stellt sich breit in den Weg und halte kurz vor ihm an. Diskussion natürlich sinnlos, will an ihm seitlich vorbei (nicht eingeklickt). Er schubst mich mit voller Kraft Richtung Abgrund (steiler Wiesenhang), hört aber kurz davor auf weil ich mich wehrte (logisch). Er holt mit geballter Faust aus und schlägt mir auf die Brust.. den Rest des Konfliktes hab ich durch böse Konversation und vorbeischieben auf der Bergseite vermieden. Leider war ich allein unterwegs.
Seitdem bin ich recht vorsichtig und falls sich mir noch mal einer in den Weg stellt und nicht weichen will, kriegt er das Kettenblatt in die Knie. Noch besser wäre ein Elektroschocker für solche Vollpfosten..

In deiner Situation würde ich schauen, ob du die Person wiederfindest und Anzeige erstatten (oder erstmal gegen unbekannt). Egal wer und wo, aber keiner darf dich vom Rad runterziehen. Zeugen hättest du ja. Falls der nicht wieder auftaucht, Pech gehabt und nächstes mal vielleicht vorher anhalten?


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Februar 2015)

Ich habe so eine Vermutung....Fatster ist der mit dem Fatbike, und das hat den Herrn die letzte Röte ins Gesicht getrieben das da dreiste Radfahrer seinen Forst kreuz und quer nach Gutdünken durchforsten und sich - dem Anschein nach - ihre eigenen Trails in die Waldschaft pflügen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (14. Februar 2015)

Wer sich ein bisschen einliest findet genug Argumente, um sich auch im Gespräch behaupten zu können. Zweimal hatte ich auch durchaus das Gefühl, etwas erreicht zu haben - dass die "Wandersleut" durch mich nicht nur die rüpelhaften Rowdys sehen, sondern einen "Wanderer auf Rädern". 
Ich habe im Rucksack seit neuestem diese Flyer: http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/fair-on-trails dabei. Gebraucht habe ich sie bisher allerdings noch nicht, bei mir ist der Wald groß und harmonisch.


----------



## Fatster (14. Februar 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ich habe so eine Vermutung....Fatster ist der mit dem Fatbike, und das hat den Herrn die letzte Röte ins Gesicht getrieben das da dreiste Radfahrer seinen Forst kreuz und quer nach Gutdünken durchforsten und sich - dem Anschein nach - ihre eigenen Trails in die Waldschaft pflügen...



... und was genau willst du jetzt damit sagen?

Im Übrigen lehne ich, jetzt und hier, in aller Ruhe auf dem Sofa sitzend und das iPad auf dem Schoß habend, persönlich jegliche Form von Gewalt strikt ab, dazu zählt auch - und insbesondere - Kettenblätter in Knie rammen. Aber wenn man(n) vom Rad geholt wird, dann ist man(n) halt nicht mehr ruhig ...

Trotzdem nach wie vor die Bitte um eure Einschätzung: 
War seine Aktion des in den Lenker greifens angemessen, verhältnismäßig oder vielleicht sogar rechtens? Oder nicht?


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Februar 2015)

Fatster schrieb:


> ... und was genau willst du jetzt damit sagen?
> 
> Im Übrigen lehne ich, jetzt und hier, in aller Ruhe auf dem Sofa sitzend und das iPad auf dem Schoß habend...


Da empfehle ich babbel.com die haben auch Deutsch im Angebot oder


----------



## Fatster (14. Februar 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Da empfehle ich babbel.com die haben auch Deutsch im Angebot oder


Solltest du je einen Rechtschreib- oder Grammatikfehler in meinem Beitrag gefunden haben, darfst du ihn gerne behalten. Ich behalte deine drei da unten ebenfalls! Noch Fragen, Trail Surfer? ... man, man, man ....




Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ich habe so eine Vermutung....Fatster ist der mit dem Fatbike*, und* das hat de*n* Herrn die letzte Röte ins Gesicht getrieben *das* da dreiste Radfahrer seinen Forst kreuz und quer nach Gutdünken durchforsten und sich - dem Anschein nach - ihre eigenen Trails in die Waldschaft pflügen...



ach ja, fast vergessen:


----------



## Pizzaplanet (14. Februar 2015)

ihr wart wie viele Biker?

Warum nicht einfach anhalten, die anderen kommen schon zurück wenn was ist.
Was will der Waldmensch denn gegen so viele Leute unternehmen?

Naja beim nächsten mal einfach besonnener reagieren.


----------



## Fatster (14. Februar 2015)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> ihr wart wie viele Biker?
> 
> Warum nicht einfach anhalten, die anderen kommen schon zurück wenn was ist.
> Was will der Waldmensch denn gegen so viele Leute unternehmen?
> ...



hy,
wir waren 10-12 Leute und wie gesagt; man kennt uns (eigentlich) überall und der Förster, wie ich gerade erfuhr, wohnt neben einem aus unserer Gruppe - der müsste also unsere Trikots (eigentlich) auch er- bzw. gekannt haben. Das macht das Ganze ja so dämlich!
Und eben WEIL man uns kennt, sind wir auch wirklich immer und überall drauf bedacht, nur ja nicht negativ aufzufallen. Besonnenheit fährt bei uns allen (eigentlich) immer mit.

Ich hab halt als Guide ne falsche Entscheidung getroffen, der Typ hat gebrüllt, meine Jungs sind an ihm ohne irgendwelche Vorkommnisse vorbeigefahren und *mich* zieht er ne Minute später vom Rad ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Februar 2015)

Fatster, dass mich nicht jeder versteht steht schon im Benutzertitel...dafür kann ich nichts, denn mich gibt es ja nur so. Was ist denn mit meiner Vermutung? Der Förster schnappt sich den, mit den dicksten Reifen, von denen die durch sein Revier pflügen und fühlt sich aufgrund der unbefugten Wegenutzung im Recht...woher soll er wissen, ob ihr das öfter macht oder nur ein Versehen ist? Er wähnte sich, eine Horde Waldrüpel inflagranti erwischt zu haben.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (14. Februar 2015)

Sorry aber wie blöd muss man denn sein das man in nem Gebiet wo die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr groß ist jemandem von Forst oder Jagd zu begegnen dem man öfter über die Füße läuft und da dann nicht einfach anhält und redet.
das der angepisst war das du nicht anhälst und versuchst weiter zu fahren kommt vor wenn auch er wohl überreagiert hat. (ich war nicht dabei)

ich käme garnicht auf die Idee bei uns hier abzuhauen. denn 1. könnte die Person aus dem näheren Umkreis kommen und 2. will ich ja da noch öfter fahren.


----------



## Fatster (14. Februar 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Fatster, dass mich nicht jeder versteht steht schon im Benutzertitel...dafür kann ich nichts, denn mich gibt es ja nur so. Was ist denn mit meiner Vermutung? Der Förster schnappt sich den, mit den dicksten Reifen, von denen die durch sein Revier pflügen und fühlt sich aufgrund der unbefugten Wegenutzung im Recht...woher soll er wissen, ob ihr das öfter macht oder nur ein Versehen ist? Er wähnte sich, eine Horde Waldrüpel inflagranti erwischt zu haben.



wie gerade geschrieben: meine Jungs fahren an ihm vorbei und mich zieht er ne Minute später vom Rad. Aber ich wiederhole das jetzt schon zum x-ten Mal und die Motivation des "Typen/Spinner/Försters" ist mir mittlerweile völlig egal. Mir geht's nur darum:

Darf er das? ... nicht mehr, nicht weniger interessiert mich ... jemand noch ne fach- oder rechtlich fundierte Meinung dazu?


----------



## Pizzaplanet (14. Februar 2015)

und?

seine Version lautet: "ich habe auf dem Weg gestanden und er fährt mich einfach an"

darfst du das?

in dem Fall wäre anhalten die beste Variante und fertig.
Ich hoffe das nicht andere unter dem Fehlverhalten von euch leiden müssen wenn sie in eurer Ecke biken wollen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Februar 2015)

Es ist schon hilfreich, sich in eine andere Person hineinversetzen zu können, da es bei der Bewertung durch Subsummierung der Umstände hilft.
Ich würde einschätzen, das er aus "Notwehr" gehandelt hat, seine mögliche Betrachtung habe ich geschildert. Wen es dabei erwischt, ist ohne Belang.


----------



## Fatster (14. Februar 2015)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Sorry aber wie blöd muss man denn sein das man in nem Gebiet wo die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr groß ist jemandem von Forst oder Jagd zu begegnen dem man öfter über die Füße läuft und da dann nicht einfach anhält und redet.
> das der angepisst war das du nicht anhälst und versuchst weiter zu fahren kommt vor wenn auch er wohl überreagiert hat. (ich war nicht dabei)
> 
> ich käme garnicht auf die Idee bei uns hier abzuhauen. denn 1. könnte die Person aus dem näheren Umkreis kommen und 2. will ich ja da noch öfter fahren.



HALLOOO!? ... ich kannte den nicht! Hab den noch nie gesehen! Eine "Uniform" hat der auch nicht getragen und "Stop Polizei" hat der auch nicht gerufen. Das war für mich nur ein Typ, der sich mir in den Weg stellte ...


----------



## Wayne_ (14. Februar 2015)

Fatster schrieb:


> Darf er das? ... nicht mehr, nicht weniger interessiert mich ... jemand noch ne fach- oder rechtlich fundierte Meinung dazu?


Du willst ne rechtlich fundierte Meinung, ob dich einer vom Rad schubsen darf? Die Antwort kannst du dir ja wohl selber geben.
Warum du allerdings nicht anhältst, wenn einer wild gestikuliert und brüllt, bleibt wohl dein Geheimnis. Hätte ja auch sein können, dass um die Ecke einer verblutet.


----------



## bastea82 (14. Februar 2015)

Zu deiner Frage, ob seine Aktion des in den Lenker greifens angemessen, verhältnismäßig oder vielleicht sogar rechtens war oder nicht, wurde auch schon (fast) geklärt.
Greife ich jmd. in den Lenker riskiere ich diesen jmd. zu verletzen, was mMn einer Owi gegenüber nicht verhältnismäßig ist.
Wenn es ein Förster war, er hätte es gedurft, aber es wäre eben nicht verhältnismäßig. Jeder andere hätte es halt nicht gedurft, da der Jedermannparagraph nur bei Straftaten greift


----------



## Fatster (14. Februar 2015)

ER soll aus Notwehr gehandelt haben!?  ... Sorry, WENN jemand "Notwehr" ins Felde führen kann, dann sicher nicht ER! ... Oder ist mein Rechtsempfinden wirklich so verpeilt ...


----------



## Fatster (14. Februar 2015)

bastea82 schrieb:


> Zu deiner Frage, ob seine Aktion des in den Lenker greifens angemessen, verhältnismäßig oder vielleicht sogar rechtens war oder nicht, wurde auch schon (fast) geklärt.
> Greife ich jmd. in den Lenker riskiere ich diesen jmd. zu verletzen, was mMn einer Owi gegenüber nicht verhältnismäßig ist.
> Wenn es ein Förster war, er hätte es gedurft, aber es wäre eben nicht verhältnismäßig. Jeder andere hätte es halt nicht gedurft, da der Jedermannparagraph nur bei Straftaten greift



DAS ist doch mal ne Einschätzung ... danke! 

Falls jemand anderer Meinung ist, her damit! Gerne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pizzaplanet (14. Februar 2015)

Fatster schrieb:


> war mit 10 Jungs meiner Gruppe im Wald unterwegs und sind von einem ganz offiziellen Radweg aus Neugierde in einen richtigen "dreckstrail" abgebogen. es stellte sich schon nach 30-40 Metern raus, dass das unfahrbar war und es stockte.
> plötzlich riesengeschrei vom Radweg aus, jemand, den ich wg. dicken Gestrüpps nicht mal erkennen konnte, brüllte meine hinter mir fahrenden Kameraden an und ich hörte nur einen von uns zurück brüllen: "ich bin nicht dein Hund, so kannst du mit deinem Hund reden, nicht mit mir!"
> meine hinter mir fahrenden Jungs haben dann umgedreht (hätten wir eh alle) und sind raus aus dem drecksweg, ich bin direkt durchs Gestrüpp auch zurück auf den offiziellen Radweg.
> dort hab ich dann gesehen, dass meine Kameraden an dem "Rumbrüller" bereits vorbeigefahren sind und schon 50-60 Meter weg waren. Ich also meinen Jungs nach, dazu fuhr ich allerdings in Richtung des "Rumbrüllers", der bei meinem Nahen allerdings ganz deutlich machte, dass er mich aufhalten will. Ich wich nach Links aus, er zog nach. Ich zog nochmal nach rechts, er mit ausgebreiteten Armen auch wieder nach rechts.
> ...



also hat er auf sich aufmerksam gemacht, wurde von euch allen ignoriert und hat dich dann als letzen zur Rede stellen wollen.
Dabei hast du entweder ihn angefahren oder er dich vom Bike geholt.

Selbst wenn der quer übern Weg liegt darfst du ihn immer noch nicht überfahren, also ist in dem Fall auch ein Fehlverhalten auf deiner Seite zu sehen. 
Er könnte ja behaupten das er da gestanden hat und du an ihm vorbei "gerast" bist. dabei hat er sich erschreckt und mit einer dummen Bewegung dich zu fall gebracht.

....

hätte hätte Fahrradkette


----------



## Fatster (14. Februar 2015)

Wayne_ schrieb:


> Du willst ne rechtlich fundierte Meinung, ob dich einer vom Rad schubsen darf? Die Antwort kannst du dir ja wohl selber geben.
> Warum du allerdings nicht anhältst, wenn einer wild gestikuliert und brüllt, bleibt wohl dein Geheimnis. Hätte ja auch sein können, dass um die Ecke einer verblutet.



Stimmt! Theoretisch hast du recht ...


----------



## Pizzaplanet (14. Februar 2015)

noch mal ganz kurz:
Das ganze ist bei euch zuhause in dem Gebiet passiert wo ihr Regelmäßig oder zumindest ab und an mal unterwegs seit?


----------



## Fatster (14. Februar 2015)

ja, regelmäßig!


----------



## bastea82 (14. Februar 2015)

Fatster schrieb:


> DAS ist doch mal ne Einschätzung ... danke!
> 
> Falls jemand anderer Meinung ist, her damit! Gerne!



Bitte.
So wie es mir scheint wurde halt von beiden Seiten falsch reagiert, ob man durch ein Gespräch mit dem ohnehin schon brüllenden Kombattanten zu einer Einigung gekommen wäre darf bezweifelt werden.
Anhalten und sachlich argumentieren wäre hier das Mittel der Wahl gewesen, aber hinterher sagt sich so was immer leicht. Vor allem wenn man nicht selbst dabei war.
Lernt aus der Sache und macht es beim nächsten mal richtig!
Meine Erfahrungen mit der hiesigen Förster- und Jägerschaft sind durchweg positiv, die waren alle froh dass es auch Menschen gibt die mal die offene Kommunikation suchen. Klar gibt es auch schwarze Schafe, die gibt es aber überall.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (14. Februar 2015)

dann seit ihr wirklich so ... (hier zensier ich mich mal kurz selber)  und so Bikern wie euch verdanken wir unseren "guten" Ruf


----------



## prince67 (14. Februar 2015)

Fatster schrieb:


> Nun scheint es wohl so zu sein, dass das der "Revierförster" war. Mir selbst gänzlich unbekannt, er hat sich auch weder als solcher zu erkennen gegeben o.ä..


Was mir noch nicht klar ist, hatte der angebliche Förster auch seine "Uniform" an?
Also Jacke mit Landeswappen?


----------



## bastea82 (14. Februar 2015)

prince67 schrieb:


> Was mir noch nicht klar ist, hatte der angebliche Förster auch seine "Uniform" an?
> Also Jacke mit Landeswappen?



Das ist abschließend noch nicht geklärt...


----------



## bastea82 (14. Februar 2015)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> dann seit ihr wirklich so ... (hier zensier ich mich mal kurz selber)  und so Bikern wie euch verdanken wir unseren "guten" Ruf



Naja, sich mal irgendwo verfahren ist vermutlich den allermeisten schon passiert und nicht weiter verwerflich. Die Reaktion beider war halt falsch, des wirft ein negatives Licht auf beide Seiten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pizzaplanet (14. Februar 2015)

Verfahren passiert jedem mal.  Und wer oder ob beide falsch reagiert haben weiß von uns keiner.  Nur hätte man definitiv anhalten sollen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Februar 2015)

Das mit dem "verfahren" kann auch eine Schutzbehauptung sein. Wer kennt schon die ganze Geschichte...eventuell hat es ähnliche Vorfälle schon gegeben. Wir sind hier im Netz, Leute...


----------



## bastea82 (14. Februar 2015)

Ja, schon klar, hätte, wäre wenn und aber, weiß ich auch. Allerdings nehme ich mal seine Version als Grundlage, aber es gibt immer 2 Seiten, wissen wir alle.


----------



## hugecarl (15. Februar 2015)

wenn mich einer anbrüllt, fühl ich mich zu allererst einmal bedroht, und werde nicht anhalten, sondern mich ausm staub machen wollen, hat der fahrer in dem fall ja auch versucht. wenn er allerdings mich anschließend vom rad zieht und mich stürzen lässt, und dann noch so auf mich zukommt, mal im ernst, was soll denn noch gegeben sein um sich zu wehren? soll man sich zuerst eine verpassen lassen?
sollten sich vielleicht mal einige denken, die meinen, dem typen eine zu verpassen, wäre unverhältnismäßig.


----------



## Fatster (15. Februar 2015)

@uniform:
Das werde ich morgen bei der Sonntagsausfahrt, bei der wir turnusgemäß alte Omis erschrecken, Hunde überfahren und kleine Kinder verschleppen, versuchen in Erfahrung zu bringen, denn meine Kameraden erinnern sich da sicher besser als ich. Aber ich glaube wirklich: Nein!


Ansonsten danke ich euch allen für eure Einschätzungen und meist auch brauchbaren Beiträge. Da ich allerdings zweifelsfrei WEIß, dass *meine Version *diejenige ist, die der Wahrheit entspricht, werde ich die Sache einer justiziellen Entscheidung zuführen ... oder etwas einfacher ausgedrückt für die, die sich immer noch ihren Kopf an die Wand hauen:

Ich zeige den Förster an, dann werd ich ja sehen, was passiert.

@admin:
Von mir aus kann dieses Thema also GESCHLOSSEN werden


----------



## bastea82 (15. Februar 2015)

Mhm, ich würds lassen, wird vermutlich eh nix bei rumkommen. Spar dir die Mühe und die Zeit und geh lieber biken. Schlaf drüber und hake die Sache ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pizzaplanet (15. Februar 2015)

Klar kommt was dabei rum.  Biker spätestens ab dann gar nicht mehr gerne gesehen.


----------



## steffpro (15. Februar 2015)

Eine Amtsperson muss als solche zu erkennen sein z.B.  durch Uniform.  Ansonsten müsste sie sich ausweisen.Eine Amtsperson darf dich anhalten. Aber doch nicht so, dass du verletzt wirst. Bist ja kein Schwerverbrecher.  Die Handlung muss angemessen sein. Das war sie in dem Fall sicher nicht. Er hätte ja auch schreien können " halt Forst ". Natürlich hast du dich auch nicht ganz angemessen verhalten.  Aber ich würde mich auch nicht von einem sichtlich aufgebrachten Mitbürger einfach so anhalten lassen. Klar kann was passiert sein und jemand braucht Hilfe. Das erkennt man aber meist daran, dass der Anhalter keine zornesröte im Gesicht hat und schreit, dass er Hilfe braucht.


----------



## FlowinFlo (15. Februar 2015)

Wieso wird hier eigentlich Nötigung und gefährlicher Eingriff in den Straßenverkehr als Kavaliersdelikt verstanden?
Wenn da so ein Choleriker auf der Bahn steht und wie Rumpelstielzchen hin und her hüpft, um jemanden ohne ersichtlichen Grund zum Stoppen zu nötigen, würde auch ich mich zum genauen Gegenteil entschließen, aber gewiss nicht anhalten und das konstruktive Gespräch suchen, dessen Basis schon mit dem Anbrüllen der Freunde verloren ging.

Hätte der Förster mit einer Geste der Bitte anzuhalten begonnen, wäre das Ganze komplett anders abgelaufen und die Bikergemeinde hätte sich in Ruhe erklären können. Er aber hat völlig außer Kontrolle Blockwart gespielt und Fatster vorsätzlich verletzt.
Dass er den Sturz hat annehmen müssen und können, sieht man schon an seinem sofortigen und unbeirrten Griff zum Handy, anstatt erschrocken nach dem Befinden des Blutenden zu fragen und sich etwa für die Eskalation zu entschuldigen.


----------



## bastea82 (15. Februar 2015)

Ganz so einfach ist das wohl nicht, dürfte rein rechtlich schwierig sein. Der Biker hatte ja wie es sich anhört genug Zeit zum anhalten, daher weiß ich nicht wie es unterm Strich rechtlich aussieht. Mal ein anderes Beispiel, steht ein Auto vor mir an der Ampel und fährt nicht bei grün, fahre ich ihm dann hinten rein? Weil er ja hätte fahren müssen? Und wenn ich mich dabei verletze, ist dann der Wagen vor mir Schuld?
Mich würde da die Meinung eines Juristen mal interessieren, Stichwort Kausalkette oder wie das war...


----------



## ciao heiko (15. Februar 2015)

Das PDF mit den Befugnissen eines Försters. (Der alte Link geht leider nicht mehr)
http://www.globusline.de/Downloads/jaeger.pdf


----------



## Mountain77 (15. Februar 2015)

Fatster schrieb:


> hy,
> wir waren 10-12 Leute und wie gesagt; man kennt uns (eigentlich) überall und der Förster, wie ich gerade erfuhr, wohnt neben einem aus unserer Gruppe - der müsste also unsere Trikots (eigentlich) auch er- bzw. gekannt haben. Das macht das Ganze ja so dämlich!



Wenn einer aus deiner Gruppe in der Nachbarschaft wohnt und ggf. vermitteln kann, wieso nicht erst noch einmal das persönliche Gespräch suchen?!


----------



## FlowinFlo (15. Februar 2015)

bastea82 schrieb:


> Ganz so einfach ist das wohl nicht, dürfte rein rechtlich schwierig sein. Der Biker hatte ja wie es sich anhört genug Zeit zum anhalten, daher weiß ich nicht wie es unterm Strich rechtlich aussieht. Mal ein anderes Beispiel, steht ein Auto vor mir an der Ampel und fährt nicht bei grün, fahre ich ihm dann hinten rein? Weil er ja hätte fahren müssen? Und wenn ich mich dabei verletze, ist dann der Wagen vor mir Schuld?



Dir ist hoffentlich selbst klar, dass dieses Beispiel völlig unangebracht ist und nicht im Geringsten auf das von mir Geäußerte Bezug nimmt.
Es geht nicht darum, etwas umzufahren, das zufällig im Weg steht, sondern darum, etwas zu umfahren, das sich vorsätzlich und rechtswidrig nötigend und bedrohlich in den Weg stellt.



Fatster schrieb:


> Ich also meinen Jungs nach, dazu fuhr ich allerdings in Richtung des "Rumbrüllers", der bei meinem Nahen allerdings ganz deutlich machte, dass er mich aufhalten will. Ich wich nach Links aus, er zog nach. Ich zog nochmal nach rechts, er mit ausgebreiteten Armen auch wieder nach rechts.



Das Argument des zufällig im Weg Stehens und etwa der Hilfe bedürftigt zu sein, sodass man nicht vorbei fahren sollte, sticht also nicht.
@steffpro hat dazu ja bereits treffend geschrieben:



steffpro schrieb:


> Aber ich würde mich auch nicht von einem sichtlich aufgebrachten Mitbürger einfach so anhalten lassen. Klar kann was passiert sein und jemand braucht Hilfe. Das erkennt man aber meist daran, dass der Anhalter keine zornesröte im Gesicht hat und schreit, dass er Hilfe braucht.




Ich verstehe den generellen Ärger gegenüber sich asozial verhaltenden Bikern, die alle übrigen mit in Geiselhaft nehmen.
Diese Story aber taugt mir nicht dafür.


----------



## BIKE-Garage (15. Februar 2015)

Also. Der Förster darf das. Auch "Jedermann" darf nach Paragraph 127 StPO jemand festhalten wenn er diesen direkt einer Straftat/Ordnungswidrigkeit betrifft oder verfolgt, bis dessen Personalien zweifelsfrei feststehen. Und bei Gegenwehr auch Gewalt anwenden. 

Also Förster im Recht !!

Und wenn du dann noch Gegenwehr leistest darf es auch zulangen.


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (15. Februar 2015)

Also wenn mir da son tobender Typ vors Rad rennt würd ich auch net anhalten. Wenn der dann aber auf die Idee kommt mich vom Bike zu holen hört der Spaß echt auf, dann knallts erst einmal fürs vom Rad holen und dann noch mal für die Macken im Rad was es dabei höchst wahrscheinlich gibt.

Also mit Diplomatie braucht da keiner mehr rechnen der nen Biker so zum stehen bringt, und ihr könnt mir glauben ich bin echt ein ruhiger Mensch bei dems echt viel braucht um mal auszurasten, aber bei sowas würds bei mir auch aussetzen.

Is zwar nich die feine Art das so zu machen, aber die Basis für ne friedliche Lösung hat der Typ ja vorher schon erfolgreich vernichtet.


----------



## dickerbert (15. Februar 2015)

Der 127 StPO erstreckt sich nur auf Straftaten, nicht auf Ordnungswidrigkeiten. Dem allgemeinen Bürger wird das in aller Regel nicht zum Verhängnis, wenn er die Unterscheidung zwischen Straftat und Owi falsch einschätzt und rechtswidrig jemanden festhält. Von einem Förster kann genau diese Unterscheidung aber verlangt werden, weil das nunmal sein Beruf ist. Er hätte wissen müssen, dass die Radfahrer nur eine Owi begehen und er sie zumindest nicht gemäß §127 StPO festhalten darf ( http://www.123recht.net/Verbotsirrt...Ordnungswidrigkeit-und-Straftat-__f60615.html)
Inwiefern sich Förster als "Polizei im Wald" auf §164 StPO berufen können, weiß ich nicht. Dieser würde auch Ordnungswidrigkeiten abdecken ( http://www.rodorf.de/02_stpo/12.htm)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKE-Garage (15. Februar 2015)

prince67 schrieb:


> Was mir noch nicht klar ist, hatte der angebliche Förster auch seine "Uniform" an?
> Also Jacke mit Landeswappen?



Spielt keine Rolle ob er inTracht war. Er hätte es auch als jedermann machen dürfen. 

Und bitte, du wirst hier keine Rechtfertigung für dein Tun erhalten.


----------



## swe68 (15. Februar 2015)

Fatster schrieb:


> .....
> Ich zeige den Förster an, dann werd ich ja sehen, was passiert.


Wie wäre es, wenn Du erst einmal zur Försterei fährst und freundlich das Gespräch suchst? Himmel, es sind auch nur Menschen, er war vielleicht stocksauer und sich gar nicht bewusst, dass er etwas gefährliches tut. Versuche es mal aus seiner Sicht zu sehen - da fahren ihm nach einem dämlichen Spruch alle auf und davon. Ich würde mich vera---- fühlen.


Fatster schrieb:


> .....
> @admin:
> Von mir aus kann dieses Thema also GESCHLOSSEN werden


Kann ich machen, aber beantworte erstmal meine als Userin des Forums gestellte Frage bitte.


----------



## steffpro (15. Februar 2015)

BIKE-Garage schrieb:


> Spielt keine Rolle ob er inTracht war. Er hätte es auch als jedermann machen dürfen.
> 
> Und bitte, du wirst hier keine Rechtfertigung für dein Tun erhalten.


Als jedermann bzw. ohne sich zu erkennen zu geben ist es Nötigung. Wie andere schon geschrieben haben ist es höchstens eine Ow und keine Straftat wenn mit dem bike durch den Wald fährst.  Einigen wir uns einfach darauf,  dass beide falsch gehandelt haben. Und der "Förster " eine Körperverletzung begannen hat. Bisher kennen wir ja auch nur die Schilderung von Faster.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (15. Februar 2015)

Jo wenn der Förster nicht gerade Mountainbike fährt werden wir hier wohl immer nur die Meinung von Faster hören. 

Und ich bin immer noch der Meinung das es ein Fehler ist zu versuchen an jemandem vorbei zu fahren der  sich in den Weg stellt.  Dem TE könnte immer noch unterstellt werden er hätte die Person angefahren und sei dabei gestürzt. Da alle anderen schon vorbei waren gibt's ja auch keine Zeugen. 

Ich wäre gerne dabei wenn der TE erklären muss was da passiert ist.


----------



## Normansbike (15. Februar 2015)

Wenn du stehen bleibst! Dann kann er dich mit Umständen dazu zwingen dort zu bleiben bis die Polizei eintrifft, aber!!!
Er darf dich nicht stoppen, da den fließenden Verkehr nur die Polizei anhalten darf! Kein Förster, kein Ordnungsamt oder der gleichen.
Also Vollgas weiter? Nö, macht nicht so einen pohei um wer hat Recht und wer nicht! Sondern redet, nicht gerade wenn es kocht, sondern wie ich es gemacht habe, am nächsten Tag angerufen.
Wir haben uns geeinigt! Ich fahre dieses Teilstück nicht, aber dafür ein anderes unmittelbar daneben wo es für beide kein Problem darstellt.


----------



## hulster (15. Februar 2015)

BIKE-Garage schrieb:


> 1. Also. Der Förster darf das. Auch "Jedermann" darf nach Paragraph 127 StPO jemand festhalten wenn er diesen direkt einer Straftat/Ordnungswidrigkeit betrifft oder verfolgt, bis dessen Personalien zweifelsfrei feststehen.
> 
> 2. Und bei Gegenwehr auch Gewalt anwenden.
> 
> ...



1. Ja

2. NEIN - bzw. relativ. Hier gilt Verhältnismäßigkeit der Mittel. Er darf dich zum Beispiel am Arm festhalten, aber mit Sicherheit keine Sturz mit dem Rad verursachen. Problem hier in der Situation. Keine Zeugen - Aussage gegen Aussage. Hätten alle gewartet, hätte man das in Ruhe ausdiskutieren können. WÄRE der Förster im Recht, dann halt Pech. Wenn es sich nicht wegdiskutieren lässt. Aber gerade wenn man in dem Revier regelmässig unterwegs sind.

3. N E I N !!!!! Nur im dem Sinne wir vorher genannt. Also am Arm festhalten oder so. Sonst nur Notwehr. Die hätte hier aber eher dem TE zugestanden, da ihm unangemessen Gewalt angetan wurde. Aber ohne Zeugen.....

Das beste an der Geschichte ist - Ausser in BaWü haben Förster kaum eine Chance, dass befahren der meisten Trails zu verhindern. Das Waldgesetz sagt ganz klar "feste Wege" und das ist praktisch Alles, was wir auch fahren. Richtig quer durch den Wald macht eh keinen Spaß.
Was der Förster nämlich gerne möchte und was Gesetz ist, steht auf nem ganz anderen Blatt.
Bleiben dann nur noch die explizit für MTB gesperrten Wege, bzw. für eine bestimmte Benutzergruppe ausschließlich ausgewiesene, z.B. mit Fußwegschild. Und natürlich wenn angefangen wird zu bauen.


----------



## Normansbike (15. Februar 2015)

Finde wir sollten einen Appell starten in dem wir hier mit/ oder über IBC uns Trikots mit der Aufschrift z.B. Der Wald ist für alle da! oder Ich bremse auch für Spaziergänger! machen und tragen. 
Ich habe die Nase voll auf Stress, rede mit den Spaziergängern und auch Reitern um eine Lösung für die nächste Begegnung zu bekommen. 
Jetzt wo der Wald bei uns durch die Forstarbeiten in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurde, in dem die Wanderwege und ... Zerstört wurden wäre ein gemeinsames Auftreten beim Forstamt umso wichtiger. Zusammen, ich glaube das allein auf dem Trikot sagt genug. Hatte das schon länger vor, doch allein ist es sinnlos, einen Tread dafür wird Gelächter bringen. Mal sehen, wenn keiner was macht wird sich nichts ändern, Zeichen setzen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (15. Februar 2015)

BIKE-Garage schrieb:


> ... Auch "Jedermann" darf nach Paragraph 127 StPO jemand festhalten wenn er diesen direkt einer Straftat/Ordnungswidrigkeit betrifft oder verfolgt, bis dessen Personalien zweifelsfrei feststehen. ...


Eine Straftat wird man wohl ausschließen können.
Nach § 46 Abs. 3 Satz 1 OWiG ist die vorläufige Festnahme (§ 127 StPO) bei Ordnungswidrigkeiten allerdings unzulässig. Ob es sich beim Befahren des "Dreckstrails" um eine Ordnungswidrigkeit nach dem Landeswaldgesetz (2-Meter-Regel) handelte, kann daher dahingestellt bleiben.


Fatster schrieb:


> ...
> war mit 10 Jungs meiner Gruppe im Wald unterwegs und sind von einem ganz offiziellen Radweg aus Neugierde in einen richtigen "dreckstrail" abgebogen. es stellte sich schon nach 30-40 Metern raus, dass das unfahrbar war und es stockte. ...


Es dürften dadurch jedenfalls weder erhebliche Schäden zu erwarten gewesen oder entstanden noch andere schutzwürdige Interessen des Grundstücksbesitzer beeinträchtigt worden sein (vgl. § 59 Abs. 2 Satz 2 BNatSchG).


Fatster schrieb:


> ... plötzlich riesengeschrei vom Radweg aus, jemand, den ich wg. dicken Gestrüpps nicht mal erkennen konnte, brüllte meine hinter mir fahrenden Kameraden an und ich hörte nur einen von uns zurück brüllen: "ich bin nicht dein Hund, so kannst du mit deinem Hund reden, nicht mit mir!"
> meine hinter mir fahrenden Jungs haben dann umgedreht (hätten wir eh alle) und sind raus aus dem drecksweg, ich bin direkt durchs Gestrüpp auch zurück auf den offiziellen Radweg.
> dort hab ich dann gesehen, dass meine Kameraden an dem "Rumbrüller" bereits vorbeigefahren sind und schon 50-60 Meter weg waren. Ich also meinen Jungs nach, dazu fuhr ich allerdings in Richtung des "Rumbrüllers", der bei meinem Nahen allerdings ganz deutlich machte, dass er mich aufhalten will. Ich wich nach Links aus, er zog nach. Ich zog nochmal nach rechts, er mit ausgebreiteten Armen auch wieder nach rechts.
> Als ich direkt auf seiner Höhe war, greift mir der Mann plötzlich mit beiden Händen in den Lenker und ich stürzte nach rechts. habe mir die hierbei die Brille auf die Stirn gerammt, geblutet, etc..
> ...


Es liegt die Vermutung nahe, dass sich der "Fußgänger" - egal ob nun Förster oder nicht - hinsichtlich der Rechtslage in Baden-Württemberg im Recht wähnte. Wieder einmal hätte sich damit gezeigt, dass eine unvernünftige Rechtslage Konflikte zum eskalieren bringt, mit denen sich nachher evtl. nicht nur die Beteiligten, sondern auch noch Behörden und Gerichte auseinander setzen dürfen. So kann man den öffentlichen Dienst und Rechtsanwälte auch beschäftigen.

Eine Steigerung der gesetzlich verankerten Unvernunft findet sich nur mehr in Österreich:
Freiheit für Biker - Dietmar Gruber in der aktuellen Ausgabe SPORT-aktiv (Seiten 90 - 93)


----------



## Pizzaplanet (15. Februar 2015)

https://www.neustadt.eu/loadDocument.phtml?ObjSvrID=1441&ObjID=11025&ObjLa=1&Ext=PDF
interessant für die die es noch nicht kennen. Zielt jetzt auf RLP  ab.

ich hab mir weil es mich interessiert schon länger damit auseinandergesetzt, dazu gabs es kurze Gespräche mit dem Revierpächter.
Da bei uns bis jetzt aber noch nie in irgendeiner Art Probleme mit Jägern oder Forst aufgetreten sind ist es für mich im Heimatrevier uninteressant.
kann aber auch jeder für sein Bundesland finden.
Und was Wege sind ist auch geregelt.
Ein Wildpfad  ist def. kein Weg und sollte auch nicht befahren werden.


Übrigens wurde ich das letze mal mit 11 Jahren vom einem Jäger angehalten. Da war ich mit dem Mofa unterwegs, nicht angemeldet und schön durch den Wald (auf den Wegen). Mir wurde gesagt das ich auf den Wegen bleiben soll und das war es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (15. Februar 2015)

Ok, kurze Wasserstandsmeldung:
Nach meiner Sachverhaltsschilderung prüft der aufnehmende Polizeibeamte über meine ursprüngliche Intention, eine Anzeige wegen Körperverletzung, von Amts wegen eine Anzeige gegen den Förster wegen des Verdachts des Verstoßes gegen Par. 315b StPO, Gefährlicher Eingriff in den Straßenverkehr.
Denn der Weg, auf dem er mich runterzog, war ein offiziell gewidmeter Radweg und somit "Straße" i.S. des StVG.
Ungeachtet der Tatsache, dass in diesem Gesamtkontext meine aktiven Handlungen gegen den Förster als Notwehr angesehen wurden, bin ich mir im Klaren darüber, dass mich der Förster trotzdem vermutlich wegen Körperverletzung anzeigen wird ... ist ja sein gutes Recht.
Aber mittlerweile denke ich, dass ich dem doch eher - ich weiß, das klingt jetzt vielleicht blöd - gelassen entgegen sehen kann.

@Normansbike
@Sun on Tour
@dickerbert 
Danke für eure sachbezogene Einschätzung und natürlich auch für die Links mit den Rechtsgrundlagen.

@swe68
Gerne, welche denn? Die, dass ich mit der "Försterei" das freundliche Gespräch suchen soll?
Also ich sag's jetzt mal so: Wenn der Förster das Bedürfnis hat, mit mir sprechen zu wollen, dann werde ich mich dem sicher nicht verschließen. Frage beantwortet?


----------



## dickerbert (15. Februar 2015)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> https://www.neustadt.eu/loadDocument.phtml?ObjSvrID=1441&ObjID=11025&ObjLa=1&Ext=PDF
> interessant für die die es noch nicht kennen. Zielt jetzt auf RLP  ab.



Auszug aus deinem Link:


> Nach § 3 Abs. 7 LWaldG sind „Waldwege … nicht dem öffentlichen Verkehr gewidmete,
> dauerhaft angelegte oder naturfeste forstliche Wirtschaftswege; Maschinenwege, Rü-
> ckeschneisen, Gliederungslinien der Betriebsplanung sowie Fußwege und -pfade sind
> keine Waldwege.“
> ...


Diese "Definition" wird zwar von offizieller Seite immer wieder angebracht, aber gesehen habe ich sie noch nicht. Weiß jemand von euch, auf welche Definition im LWaldG und auf welchen Gesetzeskommentar die Aussage mit den PKW/LKW fußt?


----------



## swe68 (15. Februar 2015)

Fatster schrieb:


> ....
> Gerne, welche denn? Die, dass ich mit der "Försterei" das freundliche Gespräch suchen soll?
> Also ich sag's jetzt mal so: Wenn der Förster das Bedürfnis hat, mit mir sprechen zu wollen, dann werde ich mich dem sicher nicht verschließen. Frage beantwortet....


ich hätte evtl. das Gespräch in der Försterei gesucht, bevor ich die Anzeige aufgegeben hätte. Manches erledigt sich dann von selbst. Reden hilft sehr oft, wenn die Situation unaufgeregter ist.
Aber ok, mach es, wie Du denkst.


----------



## Normansbike (15. Februar 2015)

swe68 schrieb:


> ich hätte evtl. das Gespräch in der Försterei gesucht, bevor ich die Anzeige aufgegeben hätte. Manches erledigt sich dann von selbst. Reden hilft sehr oft, wenn die Situation unaufgeregter ist.
> Aber ok, mach es, wie Du denkst.


Genau meine Meinung. Ist halt wie in einer Ehe...


----------



## Fatster (15. Februar 2015)

swe68 schrieb:


> ich hätte evtl. das Gespräch in der Försterei gesucht, bevor ich die Anzeige aufgegeben hätte. Manches erledigt sich dann von selbst. Reden hilft sehr oft, wenn die Situation unaufgeregter ist.
> Aber ok, mach es, wie Du denkst.



Natüüüürlich hättest Du das *evtl*. gemacht, aber da ICH - nicht evtl. sondern *tatsächlich* - derjenige bin, der ne Platzwunde zwischen den Augenbrauen hat, habe ICH für mich entschieden, unser beider, ich wiederhole: BEIDER Handeln von einer neutralen dritten Partei namens Justizia überprüfen zu lassen.

Und wer weiß: 
Vielleicht profitiert ja auch der ein oder andere "Zweifler" meiner Darstellungen letztlich von eben dieser meiner Entscheidung, es durchzuziehen ... und kann dann im sicheren Wissen um die Rechtslage in *evtl*. vergleichbaren Situationen entweder "auf dicke Hose machen" oder aber Kleinbei geben. 
Ich werde es nach wie vor genau SO halten, wie all die Jahrzehnte, die ich schon auf dem Rad unterwegs bin auch schon: Dialog mit Allen und Jedem - solange er mich nicht vom Rad zieht.

In diesem Sinne wiederhole ich mich gerne: 
Von mir aus kann dieses Thema geschlossen werden. Ich werde dann in 1-5 Jahren mitteilen, was aus der Sache letztlich geworden ist.


----------



## Deleted 58680 (15. Februar 2015)

Er scheint ihn ja nicht gerade sanft vom Rad geworfen haben und dann sucht man das freundliche Gespraech? Nee, is klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wayne_ (15. Februar 2015)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Genau meine Meinung. Ist halt wie in einer Ehe...


Ganz  genau so. Auch in einer Ehe sollte man vor der Anzeige immer erst die Försterei konsultieren.


----------



## steffpro (15. Februar 2015)

@Faster War es denn jetzt überhaupt der Förster? In welchem Ort bzw.Landkreis ist das denn passiert?


----------



## bastea82 (15. Februar 2015)

Es gibt halt einfach Leute die sich fragen warum er einfach weitergefahren ist, anhalten oder umdrehen war ja scheinbar keine Option.


----------



## ciao heiko (15. Februar 2015)

Interessantes Dokument über die Befugnisse der Polizei zum Anhalten und Festhalten zur Identitätsfeststellung bei Straftaten und Ordnungswidrigkeiten:

http://www.rodorf.de/02_stpo/16.htm

Insbesondere
http://www.rodorf.de/02_stpo/16.htm#B25


----------



## swe68 (15. Februar 2015)

Deswegen sage ich ja, nach ein paar Tagen Abstand evtl. das Gespräch suchen.
Aber gut, jedem wie er will.


----------



## swe68 (15. Februar 2015)

Ich mache hier auf Wunsch des TEs in der nächsten Zeit zu.
Jetzt nicht, soll niemand denken, dass ich meine Mod-Befugnisse ausnutze, um das letzte Wort zu haben.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (15. Februar 2015)

Wenn der Oberwaldschrat jetzt angezeigt wird und tatsächlich vom Forst ist passiert vor allem eins, der Forst denkt sich "Schei.. Mountainbiker, immer noch Stress mit dem Pack" und ein miteinander wird wohl kaum noch möglich sein.
Dann können jetzt alle Biker hoffen das sie darunter nicht leiden müssen.

So "kann" es sein, wo es hinführen kann haben wir ja schon anderorts gesehen.

Ich hab mal gelernt zuerst ne Nacht drüber zu schlafen, das persönliche Gespräch suchen (wenn möglich) und dann weitere Schritte einleiten.
Anzeigen hätte man den Förster, wenn es denn einer war/ist, auch nachher noch.


----------



## dickerbert (15. Februar 2015)

Ich verstehe nicht so recht wieso hier zu gemacht werden soll? Die Diskussion ist sachlich und meiner Meinung nach auch konstruktiv. Dagegen hijacked @Fatster diesen Thread und meint dann darüber bestimmen zu dürfen, dass hier zu gemacht wird - womöglich weil ihm der Gegenwind nicht passt? Finde ich höchst befremdlich und ich hoffe, du überdenkst das nochmal.


----------



## swe68 (15. Februar 2015)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht so recht wieso hier zu gemacht werden soll? Die Diskussion ist sachlich und meiner Meinung nach auch konstruktiv. Dagegen hijacked @Fatster diesen Thread und meint dann darüber bestimmen zu dürfen, dass hier zu gemacht wird - womöglich weil ihm der Gegenwind nicht passt? Finde ich höchst befremdlich und ich hoffe, du überdenkst das nochmal.


Du hast Recht.
Es war nicht @Fatster s Thread.
Bleibt also offen. Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## bastea82 (15. Februar 2015)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Wenn der Oberwaldschrat jetzt angezeigt wird und tatsächlich vom Forst ist passiert vor allem eins, der Forst denkt sich "Schei.. Mountainbiker, immer noch Stress mit dem Pack" und ein miteinander wird wohl kaum noch möglich sein.
> Dann können jetzt alle Biker hoffen das sie darunter nicht leiden müssen.
> 
> So "kann" es sein, wo es hinführen kann haben wir ja schon anderorts gesehen.
> ...



Bin deiner Meinung.
Auch wenn es 'nur' ein Jäger war, der Imageschaden ist einfach da. So was kommt raus wenn zwei Hitzköpfe aufeinandertreffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (15. Februar 2015)

Den Imageschaden hat aber der Forst, bzw. der Jäger genauso. Halbwegs normal denkende würden wegen einer Lappalie niemand zu Sturz bringen...


----------



## bastea82 (15. Februar 2015)

franzam schrieb:


> Den Imageschaden hat aber der Forst, bzw. der Jäger genauso. Halbwegs normal denkende würden wegen einer Lappalie niemand zu Sturz bringen...



Mit dem kleinen aber dennoch feinen Unterschied, dass der Biker nun mal nicht die Förster/Jäger aussperren kann, umgekehrt allerdings schon. Daher ist es fraglich wer am Ende den größeren Schaden davon hat.
Halbwegs normal denkende würden sich wegen einer Lappalie nicht zu Sturz bringen lassen


----------



## noam (15. Februar 2015)

Ich frag mich die ganze Zeit was ihr für eine komische Truppe seid. Ihr fahrt mit 10 Leuten eine Tour, verfährt euch, wendet und passiert dann auf dem Weg einen wild gestikulierendem und wahrscheinlich brüllenden Menschen. 9 Fahren vorbei und der letzte wird gestoppt.

Und jetzt kommt die Stelle die mich wundert: Keiner deiner Mitfahrer @Fatster kommt auf die Idee mal anzuhalten und zu schauen, wo du bleibst? Gerade wenn ich grad so einen komischen Vogel passiert habe ?

Klingt für mich irgendwie komisch um nicht unglaubwürdig zu sagen.

In der eigentlichen Situation habt ihr euch allerdings beide reichlich dämlich angestellt. Wenn ich mich bedroht fühle verlasse ich doch die unsichere Position auf dem Fahrrad und bringe dies als Puffer zwischen mich und den vermeintlichen Aggressor. Und dann versuche ich doch gerade bei subjektiver körperlicher Unterlegenheit eher die Flucht als die Provokation des Vorbeifahrens?

Naja jeder Jeck ist anders.



Ich glaube von der Klärung durch Justizia erwartest du auch zu viel. Der Jäger/ Förster wird eine gänzlich andere Wahrnehmung der Situation gehabt haben und diese entsprechend schildern, vor allem da er mit Sicherheit als Beschuldigter im Strafverfahren einen Rechtsbeistnd zu Rate ziehen wird. Als Folge wird sein, dass es nie zu einer Anklage kommen wird, da die Staatsanwaltschaft niemals eine ausreichende Wahrscheinlichkeit einer Verurteilung begründen wird. Damit wird das Verfahren eingestellt und du hast nichts erreicht.


Nichts? Nein das stimmt nicht. Du hast dafür gesorgt, dass der gemeine MTBler in dieser Region mit Sicherheit noch weiter in der Schublade Persona non Grata verschwindet und man mit entsprechendem Gegenwind bei zukünftigen Aktionen, Genehmigungen für Veranstalltunegen und Co rechnen darf.





Was ich nicht verstehe:

War der Heini nun Jäger oder tatsächlich Förster?
Der Herr ist Nachbar eines Mitfahrers und ihr seid nicht in der Lage den Konflikt unbürokratisch zu lösen?
Warum hat der Mitfahrer nicht bei seinem Nachbarn uf einen Plausch angehalten und das Gespräch gesucht um die Lage zu entschärfen?



Ich habe den Eindruck wir haben hier eine stark subjektive Wahrnehmung der Situation erfahren, welche durch vorgefertigte Schubladen und Rollenverständnisse geprägt ist. Zu dem sagt meine dienstliche Erfahrung, dass zu einer körperlichen Auseinandersetzung in mehr als 99% der Fälle immer beide Streiparteien zur Eskalation beigetreten haben.

Ich fände es sehr interessant die Version der Geschichte deines Gegenübers zu erfahren. Vielleicht habt ihr die Situation einfach beide ein wenig zu subjektiv wahrgenommen und als Resultat hat sich die ganze Geschichte dann entsprechend aufgeblasen. Hier wäre ich deutlich bei @swe68 und denke, dass ein Gespräch vor Anzeigeerstattung mit Sicherheit angebrachter gewesen wäre, anstatt seinen Dickkopf in kindischer Trotzigkeit erstmal zu Polizei zu schleppen.

Trotzdem ist eine körperliche Auseinandersetzung im Wald zwischen Mtbler und Forst / Jagd von welcher Seite ich immer nicht in Ordnung. Der klügere Mensch besticht vor allem dadurch, dass er auch in solchen Situationen in der Lage ist seine Emotion zurückzunehmen und ein Gespräch auf der Sachebene zu führen und eine körperliche Auseinandersetzung durch vorausschauendes Verhalten von vorne herein auszuschließen.



Abschließend möchte ich noch schildern welchen Eindruck der Sachverhalt für mich als Außenstehenden aufgrund deiner Schilderung vor allem unter Beachtung meiner o.g. angeführten Ungereimtheiten macht:

Da fährt eine Gruppe MTBler im tiefroten Bereich. Kommen mit entsprechender Laune aus einem unfahrbaren Trail und fühlen sich aufgrund ihren Lokalen Bekanntheit auch ein wenig mit Sonderrechten ausgestattet. Der Förster sieht wie diese Gruppe aus einem Wildweg kommt und ärgert sich, dass diese Gruppe anscheinend trotz ihrer Lokalität keine Grenzen kennt. er erkennt seinen Nachbarn, spricht ihn an aber der Blödmann fährt einfach den vorbei.vDann spricht er den Rest schon etwas energischer an. Auch diese reagieren nicht bzw. er bekommt auch noch von dem einen oder anderen einen Kommentar mit, aber keiner hält es für nötig anzuhalten. Dann kommt der Nachzügler. diesen versucht er uf jeden Fall anzuhalten und stellt sich in den Weg. Aber der will auch einfach vorbei. seine Laune ist mittlerweile auch ganz unten und seine Emotionen kochen über. Er fasst den Lenker, stellt den Radler zur Rede. Dummerweise fällt dieser um. Und dann schläg der auch noch. Dann kocht es bei beiden über und die Welt kann froh sein dass beide nicht über Atomwaffen verfügen. Und die Moral von wer Geschicht, Leuten mit der Fähigkeit der Empathie passiert so etwas nicht!


----------



## hulster (16. Februar 2015)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Finde wir sollten einen Appell starten in dem wir hier mit/ oder über IBC uns Trikots mit der Aufschrift z.B. Der Wald ist für alle da! oder Ich bremse auch für Spaziergänger! machen und tragen.
> Ich habe die Nase voll auf Stress, rede mit den Spaziergängern und auch Reitern um eine Lösung für die nächste Begegnung zu bekommen.
> Jetzt wo der Wald bei uns durch die Forstarbeiten in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurde, in dem die Wanderwege und ... Zerstört wurden wäre ein gemeinsames Auftreten beim Forstamt umso wichtiger. Zusammen, ich glaube das allein auf dem Trikot sagt genug. Hatte das schon länger vor, doch allein ist es sinnlos, einen Tread dafür wird Gelächter bringen. Mal sehen, wenn keiner was macht wird sich nichts ändern, Zeichen setzen.



Das ist meisten noch nicht mal nötig. Geschwindigkeit runter, bei Pferden eventuell anhalten. Nen freundliches "Hallo". Ich sehe so wenig böse Blicke, von Beschimpfungen schon gar nicht zu reden. Die einzige Klientel die da selten die Ausnahme macht, sind SEHR WENIGE Hundebesitzer von frei laufenden Hunden. Da hat man primär den Eindruck, dass die genervt sind, da sie sich um ihren natürlich schlecht erzogenen Hund kümmern müssen.
Und ja - ich habe auch schon mit Förstern diskutiert. Die haben schon versucht einen zu vera....schen, wo daneben steht. So nach dem Motto "befestigte Wege" und so. Nachdem ich aber dann felsenfest sicher und natürlich freundlich argumentiert habe, haben se kleinlaut beigegeben und gefragt, woher ich das Waldgesetzt so gut kennen würde. 
Und wie gesagt, alles freundlich. So Aktionen wie hier intial sind einfach nicht notwendig und weder für die lokale Truppe hilfreich noch für die Meinung über Biker im allgemeinen.
Aber Shit happens. Passiert halt schon mal - draus lernen.


----------



## hulster (16. Februar 2015)

bastea82 schrieb:


> umgekehrt allerdings schon.



Können sie genau eben NICHT. Sie haben sich an das Waldgesetz zu halten. Und nen Förster und Jäger kann schon gar keinen Ausperren.
Die Gemeinde kann das oder der Wald-/Jagdpächter, der eine Ausnahmegenehmigung beantragt hat und besondere Gründe angeführt und der Förster hat dann in dem Fall die Exekutive.
Gemeinden haben schon versucht mit karthografierten Wegen zu argumentieren, womit sie gescheitert sind (wurde hier irgendwo in nem anderen Thread angeführt), weil halt das Argument "fester Weg" nicht zog, weil auch ein Trampelpfad ein solcher ist.


----------



## bastea82 (16. Februar 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Können sie genau eben NICHT. Sie haben sich an das Waldgesetz zu halten. Und nen Förster und Jäger kann schon gar keinen Ausperren.
> Die Gemeinde kann das oder der Wald-/Jagdpächter, der eine Ausnahmegenehmigung beantragt hat und besondere Gründe angeführt und der Förster hat dann in dem Fall die Exekutive.
> Gemeinden haben schon versucht mit karthografierten Wegen zu argumentieren, womit sie gescheitert sind (wurde hier irgendwo in nem anderen Thread angeführt), weil halt das Argument "fester Weg" nicht zog, weil auch ein Trampelpfad ein solcher ist.



Es war so gedacht, dass die Jäger/Förster es sicher einfacher haben aufgrund ihrer Lobby Änderungen herbeizuführen, die den Ausschluss von Bikern legalisiert. 
Dann wird das Waldgesetz ganz einfach entsprechend angepasst oder war die 2 Meter Regel in Bawü schon immer da?
Dass es im hier und jetzt nicht so ist weiß ich auch, es ging mir halt drum was passieren kann. Und da haben es die Nicht-Biker leider einfacher.


----------



## Normansbike (16. Februar 2015)

Seid mir nicht böse, aber schaut doch mal raus! Die Sonne scheint und wir diskutieren? Nö, ohne mich, geh Biken...


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (16. Februar 2015)

Wenn der Typ mal den Wald so gegen die Harvester verteidigen und sich denen in den Weg stellen würde, wäre viel gewonnen.


----------



## hulster (17. Februar 2015)

bastea82 schrieb:


> Dann wird das Waldgesetz ganz einfach entsprechend angepasst oder war die 2 Meter Regel in Bawü schon immer da?



In BaWü gibt es die Regel schon länger. Die DIMB versucht schon seit geraumer Zeit diese zu kippen, sieht aber aktuell schlecht aus. In Hessen hat sie es aber schon geschafft.
Allerdings gibt es wohl in Thüringen nen gegenläufigen Trend. Einfach mal hier ein wenig durch die Threads wühlen.

Sonst geb ich dir vollkommen Recht. Aber dass das Verhalten unserer Sache nicht zuträglich ist, wurde ja nun schon mehrfach erwähnt.

Mir ging es eher darum darzustellen, dass wir uns in den meisten Bundesländern in einer rechtlich guten Situation befinden und es gar nicht nötig ist, aus Angst abzuhauen. Sondern REDEN und zwar freundlich, nicht mit dem Unterton "ich bin im Recht" sondern Verständnis für alle Waldnutzer  Wie man in den Wald hineinruft.... - sorry 5€ in Phrasenschwein, aber der passte zu gut. 

Dem TE würde ich empfehlen den Kontakt zu suchen und sich erstmal zu entschuldigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (17. Februar 2015)

Tiefdruck1 schrieb:


> Wenn der Typ mal den Wald so gegen die Harvester verteidigen und sich denen in den Weg stellen würde, wäre viel gewonnen.



Was ein Schwachsinn. Der Großteil des Deutschen Waldes ist "künstlich" angelegt, sprich Nutzwald. Der wird bewirtschaftet und das geht heutzutage nicht mehr mit Pferd und Handsäge. Das das dem Boden teilweise nicht gut bekommt ist klar, aber leider unvermeidbar. Radfahren im Wald ist dagegen vermeidbar, vollkommen sinnfrei und unnötig.


----------



## prince67 (17. Februar 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Dem TE würde ich empfehlen den Kontakt zu suchen und sich erstmal zu entschuldigen.


Sind wir im Wald nur noch Bittsteller und Duckmäuser?
Entschuldigen sollte sich erstmal der Herr. Schließlich hat er den TE zu Sturz gebracht.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (17. Februar 2015)

Wir sind wirklich nur Gäste im Wald, es sei denn ihr habt noch privatwald irgendwo. Das schöne ist das man selbst da nicht machen kann was man will. Und solange es keine Einschränkungen für uns Biker gibt können wir froh sein.  
2m Regel brauch ich nicht und noch interessiert es bei uns keinen wo wie rumfahren.  
Allerdings meide ich auch Futterstellen für wild. Das ist das einzige was bei uns die Jäger nicht gern sehen wenn man dort	fährt.


----------



## schoeppi (17. Februar 2015)

Faszinierend!

Wir oft wurde dem TE jetzt vorgeworfen er habe bzw. handelt falsch da er a) nicht angehalten hätte und b) das Gespräch nicht gesucht?
Noam stellt gleich alles komplett in Frage, falsche Wahrnehmung, war wohl alles ganz anders, was sind das für komische Kumples, bli, bla, blub.
Achso, und auf das Image der MTBler achten ist bei so einer Sitution ohnehin das wichtigste.

Gehts noch?

1) Wenn da so ein aufgeregter Fiffi auf dem Weg rumspringt halte ich nicht an.
2) geht die Sache dann so weiter wie hier dann ist das bereits ein Angriff, völlig egal wer oder was der ist.
	Ob der nach mir schlägt oder mich vom Rad wirft macht keinen Unterschied.
	Da ich selber 1,91m bin und auch 100kg mitbringe führen wir die Unterhaltung auf andere Art und Weise fort.
3) Im Anschluss wird er angezeigt da er angefangen hat und ich mich nur gewehrt habe.
4) Mit so nem Fiffi rede ich nicht. Und auch nicht am nächsten Tag.

Ich kann nicht erkennen, das der TE irgendwas falsch gemacht hätte.


----------



## bastea82 (17. Februar 2015)

@schoeppi 

Es wird dem TE genauso vorgeworfen falsch gehandelt zu haben wie dem Förster/Jäger auch. Und Noam hat es schon ganz gut getroffen, es gehören immer zwei Seiten dazu.
Durch deine Aussagen disqualifizierst du dich schon selbst, du gehörst genau zu der Sorte Mensch die es nicht verstehen, dass durch dein unüberlegtes Handeln alle anderen drunter Leiden müssen. Aber hauptsache das eigene Ego wird befriedigt, notfalls mit Gewalt. Sehr reife Leistung, Respekt.
Und was soll eigentlich immer dieser ganze Schwachsinn mit der Anzeigerei? Was erhofft ihr euch dadurch? Die Geschichte wird sowieso eingestellt weil keine Partei irgendwelche Beweise hat, in dubio pro reo. Aber Hauptsache man hat am Stammtisch etwas zu erzählen?


----------



## schoeppi (17. Februar 2015)

bastea82 schrieb:


> Durch deine Aussagen disqualifizierst du dich schon selbst, du gehörst genau zu der Sorte Mensch die es nicht verstehen, dass durch dein unüberlegtes Handeln alle anderen drunter Leiden müssen. Aber hauptsache das eigene Ego wird befriedigt, notfalls mit Gewalt. Sehr reife Leistung, Respekt.



Darauf hab ich gewartet.
Dummes Zeug.
Wer muss darunter leiden? Wer sind denn "alle anderen"?
Was ist denn das korrekte Verhalten?
Den Choleriker versuchen zu besänftigen und wenn das nicht geht gerne auch mal eine einstecken?
Hauptsache das Image der Biker ("alle anderen" nehme ich an) bleibt gewahrt?

Na dann mach du das mal so, ich ganz sicher nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffpro (17. Februar 2015)

Gut, dass hier jeder weiß in welche Schublade er die anderen stecken muß und was die anderen zu tun oder zu lassen haben. Die meisten werden sowieso ganz anders reagieren als sie es jetzt hier darstellen, wenn sie mal in eine ähnliche Situation kommen. Jetzt hier Vorwürfe machen bringt auch nichts, denn das ganze ist jetzt schon passiert. Lernt daraus und macht es selbst das nächste mal besser.


----------



## dickerbert (17. Februar 2015)

@schoeppi beweist mal wieder wie reif er ist


----------



## bastea82 (17. Februar 2015)

dickerbert schrieb:


> @schoeppi beweist mal wieder wie reif er ist



Jaaaa, er begreift es einfach nicht, seine Reaktion war aber vorhersehbar und bestätigt mich nur.


----------



## noam (17. Februar 2015)

prince67 schrieb:


> Sind wir im Wald nur noch Bittsteller und Duckmäuser?
> *Entschuldigen sollte sich erstmal der Herr. Schließlich hat er den TE zu Sturz gebracht.*



Ja, aber einer muss halt anfangen. Sonst schaukelt sich die ganze Sache doch eh nur unnütz auf und keiner hat was davon. Wenn der Herr Jäger / Förster dazu nicht in der Lage ist, sollte man halt einfach mal Größe beweisen und selber den ersten Schritt machen und sich zumindest mal unaufgeregt und auf neutralem Boden die Sicht der Dinge des anderen mal zu Gemüte führen. Kommunikation kann so vieles so viel einfacher machen. Aber nun ist das Kind ja eh schon in den Brunnen gefallen.



schoeppi schrieb:


> Faszinierend!
> 
> Wir oft wurde dem TE jetzt vorgeworfen er habe bzw. handelt falsch da er a) nicht angehalten hätte und b) das Gespräch nicht gesucht?
> *Noam stellt gleich alles komplett in Frage*, falsche Wahrnehmung, war wohl alles ganz anders, was sind das für komische Kumples, bli, bla, blub.
> Achso, und auf das Image der MTBler achten ist bei so einer Sitution ohnehin das wichtigste.



Ich stell hier gar nichts in Frage. Aber da ich berufsbedingt des öfteren zu Streitigkeiten zwischen verschiedenen Menschen hinzugerufen werde, habe ich eine Gewisse Erfahrung über die subjektive Wahrnehmung verschiedener Situationen und vor allem der Bewertung von Kleinigkeiten, die dann zur Eskalation führten.

Ich zeige nur auf, wo sich für mich als unbeteiligten Logiklücken auftun, die den Sachverhalt nicht zwingen glaubwürdiger machen, was (jetzt wo der Sachverhalt schon bei der Polizei zur Anzeige gebracht wurde) für den TE nicht unbedingt von Vorteil sein muss, wenn denn seine Schilderung der Dinge so zutreffend ist.



schoeppi schrieb:


> Achso, und auf das Image der MTBler achten ist bei so einer Sitution ohnehin das wichtigste.



Man sollte es zumindest nicht völlig außer Acht lassen, dass außer dem eigenem Ego vom eigenen Verhalten noch andere Menschen abhängig sind. Denn in der Regel funktionieren wir doch hervorragend im Schubladendenken. Wenn jetzt die örtliche Jägerschaft/ Försterschaft die MTBler noch negativer einstuft als eh schon, ist damit auch keinem geholfen und die Trails werden noch schneller zerstört und der Widerwille die Wege zu teilen wächst noch mehr.

Zu dem Rest deiner Aussage kann man nur schreiben, dass du vielleicht mal mit 190cm und 100kg langsam erwachsen werden solltest und vor allem lernen solltest, dass eine Körperliche Auseinandersetzung im seltensten Fall eine adäquate Lösung einer Konversation darstellt


----------



## schoeppi (18. Februar 2015)

noam schrieb:


> Und jetzt kommt die Stelle die mich wundert: Keiner deiner Mitfahrer @Fatster kommt auf die Idee mal anzuhalten und zu schauen, wo du bleibst? Gerade wenn ich grad so einen komischen Vogel passiert habe ?
> 
> Klingt für mich irgendwie komisch um nicht unglaubwürdig zu sagen.
> 
> ...



Ach, du stellst nichts in Frage?
Deine subjektive Einschätzung zeichnet ein komplett anderes Bild und ist voll mit Mutmaßungen und Unterstellungen.
Die Ungereimtheiten, die du sehen willst, die gibt es gar nicht.
Bist du schonmal selbst in eine Gruppe MTB gefahren?
Wie oft drehen sich die Mitfahrer um und schauen ob alle da sind?
Wohl nicht im 30 Sekunden-Takt. Und viel weiter voraus waren sie ja gar nicht. Nix komische Truppe, ganz normal.
Zudem bezichtigst du den TE an der Stelle auch noch er würde die Unwahrheit sagen.
Und zwar weil du keine Ahnung hast wovon du redest.

Nun, wenn du beruflich damit zu tun hast aufgrund von Aussagen Situationen nachzuzeichnen und dann sowas wie oben dabei
herauskommt, dann hoffe ich inständig das du nicht in einer Position bist daraufhin auch noch Entscheidungen zu treffen
die für andere Menschen von wesentlicher Bedeutung sind.
Das ist grandiose Inkompetenz.
Und das sogar in einem Bereich mit dem du privat zu tun hast, dem Mountainbiken.


----------



## mw.dd (24. Februar 2015)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> https://www.neustadt.eu/loadDocument.phtml?ObjSvrID=1441&ObjID=11025&ObjLa=1&Ext=PDF
> interessant für die die es noch nicht kennen. Zielt jetzt auf RLP  ab.
> 
> ich hab mir weil es mich interessiert schon länger damit auseinandergesetzt, dazu gabs es kurze Gespräche mit dem Revierpächter.
> ...



Das Dokument gibt die Rechtsauffassung des Verfassers wieder; solche interessengeleitete Interpretationen der vermeintlichen Rechtslage kann man leider tatsächlich sehr oft finden. Was "Wege" sind, ist damit aber keinesfalls geregelt; ich halte mich da lieber an die Rechtsauffassung der DIMB.


----------



## Slow-Mo92 (2. März 2015)

Um mal klar zu stellen was (rechtlich) eine Straftat ist. Dies ist eine Tat die bestraft wird (wer hätte das gedacht). Es wird allerdings in Verbrechen, Vergehen und Ordnungswidrigkeit unterteilt.
Straftat: Mindeststrafe: 1Jahr Gefängnis
Vergehen: Gefängnis und/oder Geldstrafe
Ordnungswidrigkeit: Nur Geldstrafe

Es darf *JEDER* jemanden vorläufig festnehmen, wenn dieser eine Straftat begangen hat, und sich der Strafverfolgung entziehen möchte. Der Unterschied ist das wir als Privatpersonen die Person auf frischer Tat stellen oder nach unmittelbarer Verfolgung. Sehen wir die Person eine Stunde später hat sich dies also erledigt. Verfolgen wir sie eine Stunde ist es rechtens.
Daher darf auch jeder jeden nach dem Ausweis fragen, der Unterschied ist dass sich die Polizei den auch einfach nehmen darf, eine Privatperson nicht. Gibt die Person einem die Daten kann die Strafverfolgung eingeleitet werden und eine vorläufige Festnahme ist nicht mehr möglich.

Die Verhältnismäßigkeit ist das geringst schädliche *erfolgsversprechende *Mittel zum stoppen des Verhaltens (Begehung, Flucht, etc.). Wenn sich jemand der Strafverfolgung entziehen will, kann und ich mich in Weg stelle um ihn zu stoppen, er aber permanent ausweichen will, darf ich ihn auch mit leichter Gewalt runter holen. Da das vorherige geringer schädliche Mittel offenbar nicht erfolgsversprechend ist. In Lenker greifen wäre sehr wahrscheinlich verhältnismäßig. Ein Roundhouse-Kick von Chuck Norris nicht.

Und für die jenigen mit Kindern. Erst ab dem 14. Lebensjahr können sie vorläufig festgenommen werden. Also ist alles bis 13Jahre und jünger Freiheitsberaubung.

Edit:
Na klar müssen auch im gewissen Maße die Rechtsgüter abgewägt werden. Daher ist ein Schuss in der Rücken, nur weil man ihn nicht verfolgen kann nicht, rechtens. Landfriedensbruch oder was es auch immer sein mag, gegenüber dem Leben.
Wenn ich ein paar Schürfwunden habe weil mir einer Lenkrad gegriffen hat, Pech gehabt für den der wirklich etwas begangen hat. Das sind die Risiken einer Flucht. Des weiteren hat man dann wahrscheinlich ein etwas höheres Tempo drauf und dadurch mitverantwortet dass man verletzt wird.

Wer KEINE Straftat begangen hat, bei dem greift das alles natürlich nicht und es ist eine Freiheitsberaubung mit möglicher Körperverletzung. Aber dass sind dann Sachen die eine Anwalt/Richter entscheidet.

Ihr dürft auch nie vergessen: Vor Gericht und auf hoher See liegt man in Gottes Hand. Es kommt nur darauf an wer die bessere Geschichte hat. Also überlegt euch zwei mal wie ihr euch verhaltet.


----------



## bastea82 (2. März 2015)

Ist ja schön und gut, aber das Befahren in dem Fall hier war wohl kaum eine Straftat, ergo hätte der Typ auf dem Weg den Biker nicht vom Rad holen dürfen.
Es sei denn es wäre ein Förster, die haben wohl entsprechende Befugnisse, sprich sie dürfen dich auch wegen Owis belangen.


----------



## Slow-Mo92 (2. März 2015)

Eine Owi ist auch eine Straftat. Allerdings macht sich keiner wirklich die Mühe deshalb einzugreifen und so einen Aufwand zu betreiben. Und da sie auch eine Straftat ist kann jeder ihn belangen.


----------



## bastea82 (2. März 2015)

Das würde ich jetzt so nicht unterschreiben.
Ordnungswidrigkeiten werden nach dem Ordnungswidrigkeitengesetz mit Geldbußen geahndet, Straftaten werden nach dem Strafrecht mit Freiheitsentzug geahndet.
Warum ist eine Owi eine Straftat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prince67 (2. März 2015)

Slow-Mo92 schrieb:


> Eine Owi ist auch eine Straftat. Allerdings macht sich keiner wirklich die Mühe deshalb einzugreifen und so einen Aufwand zu betreiben. Und da sie auch eine Straftat ist kann jeder ihn belangen.


Dann erklär mir mal, warum ein Ordnungsamtmitarbeiter (sog. Politessen) z.B. keinen Fahrradfahrenden anhalten dürfen, wenn dieser durch eine Fußgängerzone fährt. Anhalten darf nur die Polizei.
http://www.aachener-nachrichten.de/...onen-darf-nur-die-polizei-eingreifen-1.578201


----------



## mete (2. März 2015)

Slow-Mo92 schrieb:


> Eine Owi ist auch eine Straftat. Allerdings macht sich keiner wirklich die Mühe deshalb einzugreifen und so einen Aufwand zu betreiben. Und da sie auch eine Straftat ist kann jeder ihn belangen.



Aber aben nicht festhalten.


----------



## Slow-Mo92 (2. März 2015)

prince67 schrieb:


> Dann erklär mir mal, warum ein Ordnungsamtmitarbeiter (sog. Politessen) z.B. keinen Fahrradfahrenden anhalten dürfen, wenn dieser durch eine Fußgängerzone fährt. Anhalten darf nur die Polizei.
> http://www.aachener-nachrichten.de/...onen-darf-nur-die-polizei-eingreifen-1.578201



Das ist ja ein anderer Rechtsbereich. Beim Mountainbiken befindet man sich nicht im Straßenverkehr.
Sollte eigentlich vom Prinzip gleich sein, aber da schlägt die deutsche Bürokratie/Juristerei zu. Was ich oben schon benannt hatte. Eine Stunde verfolgen ist okay, aber nach einer Stunde wieder sehen und du hast keine Möglichkeit mehr außer Polizei rufen und verfolgen, ist ähnlicher Schwachsinn.


----------



## mete (2. März 2015)

Slow-Mo92 schrieb:


> Beim Mountainbiken befindet man sich nicht im Straßenverkehr.



Das ist meiner Information nach auch nicht korrekt.


----------



## bastea82 (2. März 2015)

Das Ordnungsamt ist wohl nur für den ruhenden Verehr zuständig.
Es bleibt trotzdem noch die Frage unbeantwortet warum eine Owi eine Straftat ist?

Handle ich im Owi Bereich hat der normale Bürger nicht das Recht mich festzuhalten. Punkt


----------



## Slow-Mo92 (2. März 2015)

Eine Owi ist eine Unterkategorie der Straftat, wie ein Verbrechen und ein Vergehen. Der Unterschied liegt in den Strafmaßen.


----------



## bastea82 (2. März 2015)

Das Owi-Recht hat sich aus dem Strafrecht entwickelt, mehr ist da mMn nicht gemein.

Eine Owi zieht auch keine Strafe nach sich sondern nur eine Geldbuße.

http://www.paradisi.de/Freizeit_und_Erholung/Gesellschaft/Kriminalitaet/Artikel/14784.php


----------



## dickerbert (2. März 2015)

Slow-Mo92 schrieb:


> Eine Owi ist eine Unterkategorie der Straftat, wie ein Verbrechen und ein Vergehen. Der Unterschied liegt in den Strafmaßen.


Genau dafür hätte ich gerne eine fundierte Quelle (und nicht irgend einen Blog- oder Forenbeitrag). Kann sein, muss aber nicht. Und so lange dies einfach nur behauptet wird, schließe ich mich eher der Meinung der Mehrheit an.


----------



## tombrider (2. März 2015)

Eine Ordnungswidrigkeit ist keine Straftat im rechtlichen Sinn:
http://www.juraforum.de/lexikon/straftat-abgrenzung-zur-ordnungswidrigkeit
Vertreter des Staates (sprich der Hoheitsgewalt, daher der Name) können durchaus berechtigt sein, Personalien zu kontrollieren, auch wenn sie nicht der Polizei angehören.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 217350 (3. März 2015)

Slow-Mo92 schrieb:


> Daher darf auch jeder jeden nach dem Ausweis fragen, der Unterschied ist dass



Fragen kannst Du auch eine scharfe Schnitte nach ihrer Telefonnummer. Der Unterschied ist der, dass sie Dir dann kurz und trocken in den Unterleib tritt  .

Du bist im ersten Semester Jura, richtig  ?


----------



## Deleted 217350 (3. März 2015)

Das sog. "Jedermanns-Festnahmerecht" gründet auf § 127 Abs. 1 der Strafprozessordnung (StPO).

Wie @Slow-Mo92 den Weg von der StPO in das OWiG findet würde mich interessieren. Ebenfalls hätte ich ggf. gerne erklärt, weshalb alternativ beim geschilderten Vorfall die Strafprozessordnung Anwendung finden soll.

Sorry, ich kann das leider alles nicht so hübsch verlinken und mit Videos belegen, wie gewisse Pixelbrüder  .

Und edit: trotz meiner Signatur war ich bei der betreffenden Begebenheit nicht dabei  .


----------



## wings96 (3. März 2015)

past glaub ich ganz gut zum thema, ist zwar ein bisschen lang, aber sagt glaub ich alles


----------



## prince67 (6. März 2015)

Slow-Mo92 schrieb:


> Das ist ja ein anderer Rechtsbereich. Beim Mountainbiken befindet man sich nicht im Straßenverkehr.
> Sollte eigentlich vom Prinzip gleich sein, aber da schlägt die deutsche Bürokratie/Juristerei zu. Was ich oben schon benannt hatte. Eine Stunde verfolgen ist okay, aber nach einer Stunde wieder sehen und du hast keine Möglichkeit mehr außer Polizei rufen und verfolgen, ist ähnlicher Schwachsinn.


Du berufst dich auf das Jedermannsrecht, dass jeder wegen einer OWI einen Mountenbiker im Wald vom Rad holen darf und ihn festhalten.
Warum darf dann der Ordnungsamtbeamter, der sich auch nur auf das Jedermannsrecht berufen kann, nicht einen Radfahrer anhalten?
Gibt es OWI erster und zweiter Klasse?
Oder sind Beamte Menschen die kein Jedermannsrecht haben?


----------



## silberwald (6. März 2015)

Das Jedermannsrecht bezieht sich auf die Strafprozessordnung und damit auf den Bereich der Straftat. Und in dem Fall ist das Radfahren nun mal keine Straftat.

Und um mal zum Anfang zurück zu kommen.

Forstrevierbeamte (staatlich/kommunal oder durch Bestätigung) sind Kraft ihres Amtes/Bestätigung Ermittlungspersonen der Staatsanwaltschaft und sind bei Vermutung des Vorliegens einer Straftat oder Ordnungswidrigkeit (Radfahren im Wald-wenn ausdrücklich verboten/untersagt) zur Auskunftserhebung und Identitätsfeststellung befugt. Dabei kann der Revierbeamte den "Verdächtigen" festhalten (nicht "Festnehmen"). Natürlich muss sich der "Förster" ausweisen können.


----------



## bastea82 (6. März 2015)

silberwald schrieb:


> Das Jedermannsrecht bezieht sich auf die Strafprozessordnung und damit auf den Bereich der Straftat. Und in dem Fall ist das Radfahren nun mal keine Straftat.



Das ist richtig, versteht nur offensichtlich nicht jeder.
Und das sind dann diejenigen die dich vom Rad holen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (16. März 2015)

silberwald schrieb:


> Forstrevierbeamte (staatlich/kommunal oder durch Bestätigung) sind Kraft ihres Amtes/Bestätigung Ermittlungspersonen der Staatsanwaltschaft und sind bei Vermutung des Vorliegens einer Straftat oder Ordnungswidrigkeit (Radfahren im Wald-wenn ausdrücklich verboten/untersagt) zur Auskunftserhebung und Identitätsfeststellung befugt. Dabei kann der Revierbeamte den "Verdächtigen" festhalten (nicht "Festnehmen"). Natürlich muss sich der "Förster" ausweisen können.



Ich bin kein Rechtsgelehrter aber nach meiner Info darf dich in der Praxis kein Förster gegen deinen Willen irgendwie festhalten. Da geht es dann nämlich um Verhältnismäßigkeit und wenn ich mich bedroht fühle habe ich auch das Recht mich zu wehren (Notwehr). 

http://www.globusline.de/Downloads/jaeger.pdf


----------



## tombrider (16. März 2015)

Ich weiß nicht, was Jagdpächter dürfen. Aber Förster sind nach meinem Halbwissen berechtigt, bei Ordnungswidrigkeiten die Personalien festzustellen. Um dies zu ermöglichen, ist ein Festhalten gemäß der Strafprozeßordnung zulässig, falls sich der Verdächtige weigert. Mehr dürfte er nicht machen, als festhalten und die Polizei rufen. Auch die Polizei darf keinen weiteren Zwang ausüben, sondern müßte die erkenntungsdienstliche Behandlung beim Richter beantragen.


----------



## bastea82 (16. März 2015)

@Tabletop84
Deine Info ist falsch, hast du dir den Link mal durchgelesen?

Da steht doch drin dass den Förstern die Stellung von Polizei(vollzugs)beamten eingeräumt wird.
Erwischt dich der Förster bspw. bei ner Owi hat er das Recht dich zur Personalienfeststellung festzuhalten, genau wie die Polizei auch. Hast du keinen Ausweis dabei kann er dich halt solange festhalten bis die Polizei da ist bzw. er deine Daten abgeglichen hat.
Ich verstehe deinen Gedankengang zur Verhältnismäßigkeit und zur Notwehr nicht.
Schießt dich der Förster mit der Flinte vom Rad wäre es wohl unverhältnismäßig, stellt er sich dir in den Weg wäre es mMn rechtens. Du kannst deinen Widerstand bei polizeilichen Maßnahmen wohl nur kaum mit Notwehr rechtfertigen.


----------



## noocelo (16. März 2015)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Rechtsgelehrter aber nach meiner Info darf dich in der Praxis kein Förster gegen deinen Willen irgendwie festhalten.


falsch. thread durchlesen hilft.


----------



## Tabletop84 (16. März 2015)

ja aber wie will er das denn konkret machen? An einen Baum fesseln wegen einer Ordnungswidrigkeit dürfte wohl kaum als verhältnismäßig durchgehen.


----------



## Kadauz (16. März 2015)

Niemand muss aktiv an _seiner eigenen Strafverfolgung_ mitwirken. Das heißt, wenn Dich der Förster (oder auch die Polizei) zum Anhalten auffordert, musst Du dem nicht nachkommen. Und strafbar machst Du Dich damit auch nicht.


----------



## tombrider (16. März 2015)

Er darf nur so viel Gewalt anwenden, wie gerade notwendig ist. Also wenn Du Dich weigerst, die Aufnahme der Personalien zu ermöglichen, und das das geringstmögliche Mittel ist, um den erforderlichen Zweck zu erreichen, dann ist das verhältnismäßig.


----------



## tombrider (16. März 2015)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Niemand muss aktiv an _seiner eigenen Strafverfolgung_ mitwirken. Das heißt, wenn Dich der Förster (oder auch die Polizei) zum Anhalten auffordert, musst Du dem nicht nachkommen. Und strafbar machst Du Dich damit auch nicht.


Richtig. Allerdings mußt Du natürlich trotzdem die Straßenverkehrsordnung beachten, die sagt, daß Du Haltezeichen durch Ampeln oder die Polizei befolgen mußt. Ich meine, mich an 80 Euro und einen Punkt in Flensburg zu erinnern, wenn Du es nicht tust. Dann sollte man also wirklich flott sein und sich nicht erwischen lassen!


----------



## bastea82 (16. März 2015)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> ja aber wie will er das denn konkret machen? An einen Baum fesseln wegen einer Ordnungswidrigkeit dürfte wohl kaum als verhältnismäßig durchgehen.


Ich würde sagen, das kommt darauf an.
Warum soll man überhaupt so einen Wirbel drum machen wenn man mal erwischt wird? Keine Eier für Fehler gerade zu stehen?


----------



## ciao heiko (18. März 2015)

tombrider schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was Jagdpächter dürfen. Aber Förster sind nach meinem Halbwissen berechtigt, bei Ordnungswidrigkeiten die Personalien festzustellen.



Hier stehts gut erläutert.
Die Befugnisse von Jägern - Jagdpächtern - Förstern
Eine rechtliche Stellungnahme:

http://www.globusline.de/Downloads/jaeger.pdf

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berioldir (14. April 2020)

@Fatster 
Wie ist denn die Sache nun ausgegangen? Inzwischen dürften ja alle Gerichtsverfahren und Instanzen durch sein :-D


----------

